# Bayreuther Mountainbiker



## munchin Monster (18. Oktober 2003)

Sorry das ich das Thema nochmal aufwühle, ich möchte aber nochmal einen klaren und übersichtlichen thread eröffnen.

also nochmal:

alle Bayreuther Mountainbiker die im Raum Fichtelgebirge & Fränkische Schweiz bzw. im Raum Bayreuth touren fahren und direkt in bayreuth oder im landkreis von bayreuh wohnen,

mögen sich doch hier bitte mal mit kurzen daten eintragen, damit wir da mal was auf die beine stellen können.

BITTE NUR WENN OBEN GENANNTE BEDINGUNGEN ERFÜLLT SIND


mfg benni  

p.s.: die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## sunnyDH (20. Oktober 2003)

und hätte schon mal Lust auf ne Tour, allerdings kenn ich mich ja net aus und bin konditionsmäßig net fit, soll sich aber ändern...möcht halt net alleine biken. Find ich gut, dass du das Thema noch mal "aufwühlst", denn bevor ich da lang suche....

Cu, Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (21. Oktober 2003)

das mit der kondition is doch kein problem  *g*

ich kenn mich in der fränkischen schweiz gut aus, weil ich meistens dort fahre ( aber auch erst seit mai ) wenn du fichtelgebirge fahren willst - da kenn ich mich null aus 

gib halt einfach mal bescheid wann du zeit hast - 's wetter muss aber auch stimmen weil ich net unbedingt erfrieren will  hab net die richtige kleidung für minusgrade 

also man sieht sich.

mfg benni


----------



## sunnyDH (21. Oktober 2003)

Gut,

im Moment muss ich erst mal abchecken, wie mein Stundenplan ist, aber ich will auf jeden Fall auch mal rauskommen...
Ich meld mich dann halt mal, wenn ich Näheres weiß.

Cu, Sonja


----------



## munchin Monster (21. Oktober 2003)

wie siehts kommendes wochenende aus?

freitag- samstag o. sonntag ?

hast du da uni ? naja soagst halt mal bescheid *g*


mfg benni


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2003)

wenn Ihr mal Bock auf Trails in der Fränkischen habt:

You're all welcome...

...is nämlich genau die Mitte zwischen Fädd/Närmberch und Bayreuth...wir planen unsere Touren aber eher im Frangenforum...

Grüße

Alex /Alti


----------



## munchin Monster (21. Oktober 2003)

häää woher kommst du? *g* red ma hochdeutsch ich versteh dich net so ganz  rofl

das problem ist das ich nur mit meinem bike mobil is d.h. bis ich da in ner motz-entfernung irgendwo bin bin ich scho platt *g*

aber wär ma cool - hab leider ka gscheite gabel - judy tt  argh *g*

fahre aber auch erst seit 31.mai 

aber klar da lässt sich doch mal was machen.


mfg benni


----------



## sunnyDH (22. Oktober 2003)

hier wird kein hochdeutsch geredet!!! mir san in frangn!!!
also, das wochenende hab ich keine zeit, weil wahrscheinlich mein freund zu besuch kommt. vielleicht geht es am nächsten wochenende. gehts bei dir nicht unter der woche? gestresster schüler, was ?

cu


----------



## munchin Monster (22. Oktober 2003)

jo naja kommende woche habe ich herbstferien, wie wär's 

mit montag, dienstag  ? mittwoch hab ich scho was vor - . - 

naja die temperatur muss auch stimmen... net weniger als 2 bis 3 grad wärn net schlecht  

net das ich a weichei wär aber ich will auch net unbedingt krank werden  

alsö 


mfg benni


----------



## OLB Wastl (22. Oktober 2003)

Bin zwar net aus Bayreuth hab da aber mal studiert und kenn noch ein paar leute schreibt mal den markus ne mail macht an der uni die Mountainbikegruppe und is sonst auch viel unterwegs!


[email protected]

Und falls ihr bock auf freeriden oder sosnt spaßbiken habt meldet euch!

Achja Sunny studierst du in Bt! Wenn ja musst Donnerstag unbedingt mal ins Komm gute Mucke Alternativ und relativ wenig so charts und ordentliche Leute Nächste Woche Do bin auch wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder da akte Kumpels besuchen und party machen!

              CYa
                          Wastl


----------



## munchin Monster (23. Oktober 2003)

Hab deinem Kumpel mal ne mail geschickt 

thx.


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sungirl (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo SunnyDH,

für Studenten und Uniangehörige gibt den MTB-Treff des Hochschulsports.

Vortreffen ist am Do 30.10.03 um 15:00 Uhr am Rondell vor dem Sportinstitut.
Wenns Wetter ok. ist, wird schon ne kleine Runde gefahren.
Die Info ist von Markus.

Also wenn Du magst, bis dann.

sungirl


----------



## munchin Monster (23. Oktober 2003)

gib jetz ma bescheid wann du die nächste woche zeit hast... 

montag, dienstag, mittwoch wäre mir recht 

lass mal von dir hören  


cu benni


----------



## Rotwilderer_25 (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi alle zusammen,

wenn ich noch jemanden brauchen könnt bin ich gerne dabei, komm aus Mistelbach.
Nur unter der Woche ist bei mir zur Zeit schlecht (hab fest an der Diplomarbeit zu tun), aber an Wochenenden wär´s kein Problem.

Gruss Thilo


----------



## Bayer (24. Oktober 2003)

DERE  

auf biken mit a paar coolen leuten hab ich immer bock und zeit hab ich eh immer also wenn da mal lust habt sagta mir halt bescheid.

bin nur noch net ganz so fit zur zeit aber des wird scho.

see you on the trails


----------



## munchin Monster (24. Oktober 2003)

schön dass sich hier so viele leute zusammen finden 

mistelbach - jaja das weltkaff zwischen bayreuth und mistelgau *g* ... da komm ich so ziemlich bei jeder meiner touren durch  

 - schön das sich hier auch speichersdorfer melden *g*
zwar wollte ich nur die xc,touren, und marathon biker ansprechen aber freut mich umso mehr wenn sich hier jeder meldet.

wurde aber auch mal zeit das sich hier die bayreuther mit umland einfinden um mal was zu machen.

cu benni


----------



## munchin Monster (24. Oktober 2003)

@ Rotwilderer_25


ersma sers  

klar wir können immer leute gebrauchen *g* - bloss bin ich persönlich noch anfänger sozusagen  fahre erst seit 5 monaten -deswegen  *g*

sprech halt hier mal die anderen an, die schon hier reingepostet ham, weil die fahrn auch bei eisigen kälten was ich persönlich net so mag.

bin im moment eh todkrank und mach dann anschliessend eh winterpause bis märz. hab leider auch ka rolle - kann ich mir net leisten *g*

- ich armer armer schüler  spare lieber das geld für die kommende saison.

aber nächsten sommer mach ma scho mal alle was denk ich ma.

mail back.


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (29. Oktober 2003)

danke für den hinweis mit dem uni-mtb-treff. ich hab schon davon gewusst, aber am schwarzen brett war gestanden, dass der termin noch nicht feststeht. wenn ich morgen nicht allzu kaputt bin, schau ich mal vorbei...

cu, sonja


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2003)

Mmmmh, jetzt weiß ich endlich warum Meerschweinchen Meerschweinchen heißen.
Weil man davon nicht nur eins hat, sondern me......

G. 



PS: Kommt zwischen den beiden Wörtern Meerschweinchen eigentlich ein Komma????


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. November 2003)

@ jörg

kein alk bei der arbeit 

hmm naja ich würd auch schonmal mitfahren aber nur wenns bergab ----> geht und street oder so aber ich weiß ja net wer da alles lust drauf hat....

also 
 cu
Richie


----------



## munchin Monster (2. November 2003)

... war echt spitze  kann ich nur empfehlen - sehr nett


auf ein baldiges wiedersehen  



--- benni


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. November 2003)

ahah naja dann läst sich ja mal bestimmt was organisieren..ich kenn ja noch an haufen anderer leute aus bayreuth im street dh bereich..die sind zwar im forum vertreten aber hier net so richtig 

also dann
cu


----------



## munchin Monster (3. November 2003)

@ LB Chickenfeed:

eigentlich geht's hier net um dh und street 

eher um cc  & leute die touren fahren  


aber naja meinetwegen  



mfg benni


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. November 2003)

hmm ja sorry aber über 50% von den leuten die hier was schreiben fahrn dh bzw. street 
cu


----------



## munchin Monster (3. November 2003)

der thread hier is aber ursprünglich für cc & touren fahrer gedacht...


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. November 2003)

jaja ich halt mich raus


----------



## munchin Monster (3. November 2003)

wär schön wenn sich hier noch ein paar leute aus bt melden die touren etc. fahren das ma mal was machen können.


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Benni14m _
> *... war echt spitze  kann ich nur empfehlen - sehr nett
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm, danke. Womit aber bewiesen wäre, dass ich wirklich keine Kondition habe, bitte *wörtlich* nehmen!
Einer Wiederholung steht (fast) nichts im Wege (höchstens Zeitmangel), aber gibts vielleicht auch ein paar Mädels hier??? 
Naja, am Donnerstag schau ich mir erstmal den Uni-Treff an...

Cu, Sonja


----------



## sungirl (4. November 2003)

Hallo SunnyDH,

Achtung:
Das Mountainbiken vom Hochschulsport der Uni Bth ist auf 
Mittwochs 14:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Rondell vor dem Sportinstitut, festgelegt worden.

Morgen ist dann das erste Biken, Dauer ca. 1,5 Std.

Grüsse.
sungirl


----------



## munchin Monster (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunnyDH _
> *
> 
> hmmm, danke. Womit aber bewiesen wäre, dass ich wirklich keine Kondition habe, bitte wörtlich nehmen!
> ...



lol naja ich hab's halt net wörtlich genommen aber is ja net schlimm  musst halt fleißig trainieren ( was schwierig sein dürfte wenn man so wenig zeit hat )

wie wär's mit laufen? wär doch ein gutes aufbautraining.


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (4. November 2003)

heya sungirl  wollten wir net auch mal zusammen fahren?

du meintest ich sei konditionell zu stark für dich etc. bla bla *g*


frag am besten mal sunny, also ich finde das man mit mir auch so oder so fahren kann ( man sollte bloss nicht viel schneller sein als ich weil da komm ich natürlich net hinterher *gg*)

  also wo is das problem? *gg*


- - - benni


----------



## sunnyDH (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sungirl _
> *Hallo SunnyDH,
> 
> Achtung:
> ...



mist, da hab ich englisch. damit hat sich das wohl erledigt. schade. naja, vielleicht gehts nächstes semester, daist dann ja eh wärmer....


----------



## sabba (5. November 2003)

ja benni14m

respektier bitte auch mal streetfahrer und denk jetz net nur weilsd mal cc gfahrn bist dass du gott aller biker bist ! LOL sag ich da nur , und wenn da streeter auch mal mit sind da brauchst net so arrogant tun als obse dir aufn schwanz treten also bitte !

fahrer kann man immer gebrauchen merk dir das mal moister!


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2003)

hmm sabba ... alles ok ??


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. November 2003)

@ sabba
sorry aber was hastn du für probs?
der benni hat doch garnix gegen streeter usw. gesagt oder?
wenn er den thread halt nunmal für touren gemacht hat is das doch ok !
kontenauce!


----------



## sabba (6. November 2003)

ja sry körner aber der benni is mir vor nergewissn zeit schon mal auf den rüssel gegangen.......
und vielleicht wolln streeter auch mal ne tour machen , gibt ja solche verrückte!
also nur nochmal @ benni...

interpretier des bitte nich falsch , ich hab die zeilen nur so überflogen und hab mich etwas angegriffen gefühlt!
sorry nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (6. November 2003)

nuja ich hab ja auch keinen beleidigen wollen - klar wollen streeter auch ma ne tour machen.

wollte halt das sich auch ma n paar cc biker melden...


hoffe ma das unser streit endlich ma beigelegt is, sabba!?


mfg benni ( für ein gemeinsames bayreuth lol  )


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. November 2003)




----------



## munchin Monster (6. November 2003)

was gibts LB Chickenfeed ???


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. November 2003)

nichts


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2003)

hmm der kindergarten unter sich


----------



## munchin Monster (6. November 2003)

was soll denn der kommentar bitte? *gg*  

das ist ja unerhört   tz tz



 -  benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (6. November 2003)

geiler thread   

lol


----------



## sabba (6. November 2003)

@benni 
jaja koi thema
@OLB EMan

was isn bitte joker-sports? Sponsor oder wat ?? 
Achja und Kindergarten......... Näää


----------



## munchin Monster (6. November 2003)

kindergarten juhuuuu  ich wollte schon immer dorthin zurück ... ich blicke jetz noch auf die schönste zeit meines lebens zurück 

mit OLB EMan als erzieher *g*  


...................................
............................................
*räusper* mehr soag i net...



- benni


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2003)

joker-sports ... sponsor nicht direkt ... hehe wir fahren gegen den letzten platz 

@sabba ... wennst so gut bist dann trainier mal bis nächstes jahr das wir nen vid drehen können  

kindergarten kann ich mich nimmer erinnern


----------



## munchin Monster (6. November 2003)

da krieg ich aber dann ne kopie, ok ?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2003)

Ahaa, ein nicht dirkter Sponsor 


G.


----------



## sabba (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *joker-sports ... sponsor nicht direkt ... hehe wir fahren gegen den letzten platz
> 
> @sabba ... wennst so gut bist dann trainier mal bis nächstes jahr das wir nen vid drehen können
> ...




wie kommst du darauf dass ich behauptet hätte , dass ich gut fahr ??"?" hä


----------



## munchin Monster (7. November 2003)

große klappe... großes können   

is doch glasklar


----------



## munchin Monster (7. November 2003)

hi sunny,

warum meldest du dich eigentlich nicht mehr bei mir?
hast meine pm nich' bekommen? 

wie sieht's kommendes wochenende zeitlich bei dir aus?
haste lust bzw. zeit für ne runde biken? würde auch noch n
kumpel von mir mitfahren.

meld dich ma !


mfg benni


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sabba _
> *
> 
> 
> wie kommst du darauf dass ich behauptet hätte , dass ich gut fahr ??"?" hä *



hmm ihr jungen hüpfer könnt doch meist ganz gut  das fahren zumindest chickenfeed 
so streetspielereien solltest doch drauf haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (7. November 2003)

ok eman, danke für diese art LOB !
naja der chicken und ich wir streeten scho ziemlich gern aber bescheiden bescheiden sag ich mal spielerein check ich schon aber der wastl s trotzdem unser KING sozusagen!

achja und sunnydh is scho a flotte charlotte


----------



## munchin Monster (8. November 2003)

... joa - kann ich bestätigen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sabba _
> *
> achja und sunnydh is scho a flotte charlotte *



ja ich hätt die auf 13 geschätzt ... also passt voll in euere altersebene


----------



## munchin Monster (8. November 2003)

sunny und 13 ?   tz tz *kopfschüttel*


----------



## sabba (8. November 2003)

mindestens 13!!


----------



## sunnyDH (10. November 2003)

@ benni: sorry, bin grad voll im stress. am sonntag hab ich aber zeit. schlag ne uhrzeit vor oder so wie letztes mal?

@ sabba: was solln das heiÃen, flotte charlotte? hihi  
und wie kommst auf 13? aus dem alter bin ich (gott sei dank) schon lange raus...

cu, sonja

(hat jemand nen vorschlag fÃ¼r ne neue signatur fÃ¼r mich???)


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2003)

in ilmenau damals ... das warst doch du mit deinem bruder?


----------



## munchin Monster (10. November 2003)

subba hehe  cool - biken yeah *g* schlag du ma ne zeit vor... wegen mir machen wir sonntag am besten vormittag so 10 uhr oder 11 uhr. --> lol damit du mal ein bisschen kondition aufbaust 

ja hab ne neue signatur für dich:

Es ist nicht der Berg den man bezwingt sondern das eigene Ich 
(Sir Edmund Hillary)

lol 



mfg benni


----------



## sunnyDH (11. November 2003)

@ benni: super, wenn wir vormittags biken gehn, kann ich nachmittags noch weng street fahrn in bt. das mit der kondition... 

diese signatur passt ziemlich gut, toll von dir  aber baut mich das jetzt auf oder schreckt mich das eher ab? muss ich mir erst noch überlegen.

wer kommt am sonntag noch alles mit auf tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (11. November 2003)

Howadere Leit....

@ sonnig dh

tja, auf 13 is ursprünglich der imän gekommen ! Achja frag mich net warum...noja
Und nochwas.... der bayer hat gmeint ihr fahrts mal zusammens street oder so?!? Also ich bin dabei !


Ok ich lass euch jetz weiter RUHEN !!!!


dere

euer GOTT

achja wegen der signatur

wie wärs damit
LOL

____________
Ride it Baby....

ACHTUNG VERKAUFE.....

-Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau und Ritchey Rizer für 50 EUS.... Achja wer Intresse hat bitte mal bei mir melden !
howadere



LOLOLO


----------



## munchin Monster (11. November 2003)

hehe sabba in bayreuth ? das man das noch erleben darf 

- wenn de mal da bist dann kannste mir ja meine profile 
(bzw. reifen verchecken die ich habn wollt)

- du antwortest mir üba icq ja net.. vielleicht hast es net glesen.



nuja sunny bin heut gefahren und es waren ca. 8°C und scho saukalt lol... naja hab halt net wirklich die richtige kleidung  aber ich werde das am sonntag schon überleben.

mal gucken ob rotwilderer_25 am samstag mal zeit für ne ausgedehnte tour hat...

damit ich meine 4500 endlich voll bekomm  lol (derzeit 4420)

also macht et jut.


- da benni


----------



## sketcher (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sabba _
> *
> ACHTUNG VERKAUFE.....
> 
> ...



Hi sabba,

probiere es doch mal im forumeigenen Flohmarkt.

skr.


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sabba _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 
diss

dbyl 
Richie


----------



## sabba (12. November 2003)

Howadere

@ sunnydownhill

ja des heisst soviel wie....hey du siehst gut aus

@ benni

wer sagtn dass i auf boareith kumm??? So ein gelatsche

@ """""mäg chicken""""

wasn des bitte? LB CHICKENFEED fand ich klassisch gut

anyway was macht die gesundheit was machts biken und so weiter!

@ sketcher

ja ich rieg den rotz scho los !







howadere


----------



## Bayer (12. November 2003)

dere

@sabba
wär scho cool wenns klappen sollt am samstag. also vo mir aus gerne. hab etz a wieder an helm

@sunny
wegen sonntag machen wir in pm aus?

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (13. November 2003)

@ sabba 
naja gut gehts ma ja scho ..biken kei lust so richtig hab außerdem kein geld bis ende des monats oder so
mäg chicken ? find ich viel stylischer  
@ bayer 
ja wegen sonntag würd ich schon mitfahrn
scho allein wegen dem drop...hoffentlch hat net wieder jemand übertrieben von wegen 2,5m(sonst komm ich gar net erst vorbei ) musst ma halt in der schule sagen wann wo und wie 

also
cu Richie


----------



## sabba (13. November 2003)

Ja wieso hast denn kei lust???

grad bei dem wetter isses saugeil ! LOL#
Achja am SUnnter komm i a zum bayer !
Dann wird abgespackt...!tze!

Naja wir wern uns scho nomal sprechn howadere

sabba


----------



## sunnyDH (14. November 2003)

> ja wegen sonntag würd ich schon mitfahrn



ich komm auf jeden fall, hab am sonntag aber noch eine verabredung (gell, benni) und kann erst nachmittags kommen @bayer: sag dir noch, wann ->sms)





> nuja sunny bin heut gefahren und es waren ca. 8°C und scho saukalt lol... naja hab halt net wirklich die richtige kleidung  aber ich werde das am sonntag schon überleben.



ich hab mein stirnband zu hause liegen lassen, das wird kalt an den ohren  




> in ilmenau damals ... das warst doch du mit deinem bruder?



jepp

cu, sonja


----------



## munchin Monster (14. November 2003)

ich dachte du hast am sonntag gar ka zeit 


aber nun gut *g* heut fahre ich mit sungirl und morgen allein ne kleine runde...

hehe  


also denne bis sonntach 11uhr... (früh aufstehen *gähn*  )


mfg da bennü


----------



## munchin Monster (14. November 2003)

biken mit sungirl hat auch Spaß gmacht  

is scho näher an meinem leistungsniveau dran als sunnydh  
net bös sein *g* 


hmm... freu mich auf ein baldiges wiedersehen - achja und schön das sich hier im forum so einige leute finden 


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (14. November 2003)

... sorry das ich hier dauernd rumposte *g* aber mir is noch was wichtiges eingefallen.

wie is der nickname vom verantwortlichen vom uni mtb treff den ich und sungirl heut bei unsrer tour getroffen ham? 

würd DIR gern mal schreiben. also hat jemand den nick? oder meldest dich halt mal.


mfg benni (sorry nochma *g* )


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. November 2003)

hmm wer kommt den jetzt alles?
also wenn morgen nur ein tropfen rain fällt dann komm ich net
des brauch ich momentan nun wirklich net!
(nurso)
also wenn dann sieht man sich ja 

cu
richie


----------



## sabba (15. November 2003)

So leute ich komm evtl weiss es aber no net !


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. November 2003)

naja wenn du kommst komm ich natürlich net ich mag dich halt net... 

dbyl 
'Richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. November 2003)

hmm schön wars müss ma gleich mal wiederholen am besten in bayreuth, oder?

@ benny14m
kannst ja auch mitfahren *gg*

achja sunnydh hat sich ganz gut geschlagen ...auch wenn sie sich erstmal wieder das springen angewöhnen musste...

mfg 
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (16. November 2003)

Ja howadere!!!!!!
Toller Betreff , oder !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Ja die session heute war saugeil !
VA die sunny !! LOL
JA Körner!
LOL !
noja des hatr sich ja jetz gelegt !
so und jetz werd ich mich wieder verpissen!
dere


----------



## Bayer (16. November 2003)

@sunny hoff dir hats aweng gefallen so wie am sabba und an rich zumindest hört es sich oben so an wie wenn es ihnen gefallen hätte. wennst lust hast können wir ja mal wieder zusammen biken gehn. musst mir nur sagen wann du zeit hast. --->sms


----------



## domainjunkee (17. November 2003)

Will und kann am nächsten Donnerstag jemand ne Runde biken? So ab 11.30h ging's bei mir.

mfg, Benjamin


----------



## munchin Monster (18. November 2003)

donnerstag... hmm...  um 15 uhr könnte ich... was willst du fahren? cc? also hald ne tour oder streetest du?

naja schreib mir mal.


mfg benni


----------



## sunnyDH (19. November 2003)

Doch, war schon lustig am Sonntag, wenn auch etwas peinlich, aber naja. Wenn ich Zeit hab, komm ich auf jeden Fall mal wiede rvorbei. Bayreuth ist glaub ich gar net aml so gut, weil da laufen immer so viele Leute rum 

cu, Sonja


----------



## sabba (19. November 2003)

So Bayer was is etzer am freider in rawatz !
hast zeit?
dann ruf a mal a oder schreibs per icq!
howadere


----------



## Bayer (19. November 2003)

@sabba war heut ja a recht kurze aktion. hoff du hast den verlust deines schaltwerkes mittlerweile gut verkraftet. muss demnächst mal mei narbe checken lassen die hat nämlich scho übelst spiel.

also mädels man sieht sich


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2003)

narben holt man sich beim biken


die nabe ist das zentrale teil im laufrad *gg*

nur so nebenbei


----------



## sabba (19. November 2003)

töröööö

@bayer

ums noch zu detailieren , schaltwerk+tausen speichen!

so achja ich mach jetz mal nen neun thread über Streeten im Fichtelgebirge

DERE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2003)

hmm was treibt ihr nur ... ich hab noch nie nen schaltwerk zerstört ...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2003)

Was du hast neue Narben, Eman?
Könnmer ja dann Freitag vergleichen spielen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bayer _
> @sabba war heut ja a recht kurze aktion. hoff du hast den verlust deines schaltwerkes mittlerweile gut verkraftet. muss demnächst mal mei *narbe* checken lassen die hat nämlich scho übelst spiel.
> 
> also mädels man sieht sich


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. November 2003)

jaja heult nur alllle wegen eurem kaputten material und euren zerstörten körpern
hahahahah


----------



## munchin Monster (22. November 2003)

hi sungirl,

dieses Jahr wird's wohl nichts mehr mit dem Neubürg 
Gipfelsturm *gg*  fragst dich bestimmt warum.... hmm
naja sagen wir mal ich hab keine Lust. ausserdem müssten
ein paar dinge an meinem bike gemacht werden die ich aber erst im märz machen lassen wollte also steht das ding erstmal im keller und ich wollte dieses jahr eh nix mehr großes machen.

Aber würd mich freuen wenn wir dann im März öfters mal fahren könnten dann passt das wetter auch wieder einigermaßen für die neubürg. 

p.s. meine bike hose is voll zerfetzt (--> sturz *g* )
brauch ich auch ne neue etc 

naja meld dich hald mal.


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (22. November 2003)

heya sunny,

wenn du mal wieder lust hast auf ne gemütliche sonntagsrunde nach mistelgau und zurück dann meld dich einfach bei mir, ich hab dir mal meine telefonnummern per pm geschickt - kannst mich also anrufen wenn du ma zeit hast.


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (29. November 2003)

alle tot?    


lol...


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. November 2003)

du ja nicht wies ausschaut..
@ sunnydh ; bayer
hmm also wegen morgen weiß ich noch net..
warum denn eigentlich net mal in bayride?


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. November 2003)

achja @ benni14m
wir sind hier nicht in nem kontaktanzeigenforum oder im chat für einsame partnersucher oder sowas...
also ändere mal deinen namen 


Richie


----------



## Bayer (30. November 2003)

ja mit dem namen hast scho recht, des kommt so richtig bescheuert!!!!!

mensch körner, du hast heut voll was verpasst, die sunny hat sich um 100% gesteigert, und is von der Bordsteinkante zur Friedhofstreppe aufgestiegen. Die 9 stufen hat sie mit dem Vorderrad gepackt und des Hinterrad hat dann die letzten 2 stufen noch berührt. Nen Bunnyhop kann sie aber trotzdem nu net (is halt a downhillerin). War im großen und ganzen a echt lustige aktion mit ihr und dem Porsch. As nächste mal musst scho wieder kumma. 
man sieht sich

dere


----------



## sabba (1. Dezember 2003)

Hey i will a mal wiedermit


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. Dezember 2003)

ne dich mag keiner..und du klaust


----------



## sunnyDH (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sabba _
> * Hey i will a mal wiedermit *


@ bayer: hast dus nicht vorausgesagt?



ich bin sooooooooooo stolz auf mich!!!


----------



## Bayer (2. Dezember 2003)

oh das sin harte worte körner. 

naja war heut mal wieder weng im wald spots suchen, aber da gibts nix gscheits. 

@körner wann gehn ma mal biken? freitag hät i zeit da kann i a glei mitm bike in die schul fahrn.


----------



## sabba (2. Dezember 2003)

jaja mäg chicken

ich weiss net was du für probs hast aber wenn i scho an dich denk..achja und halt dich lieber mal zurück bitch denn ich weiss was über dich und naja! ich sag da nur girl usa!


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Dezember 2003)

ok ok   ich änder meinen namen ja scho lol

ich such jetz mal ne übergangslösung aber für vorschläge isses nie zu spät- 

ich kann mir denken was jetz kommt aber lasst (eure) blöden sprüche  lol


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Dezember 2003)

wie wärs mit "hardcorecrosscountry666destroyer"*gg*
oder 
"benni ohne namen"

naja ich kanns net lasen 
cu


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Dezember 2003)

ja danke ich werde deinen rat beherzigen *g*

wo kamma seinen namen änder? löl habs vergeblich gesucht aber nich gefunden - thx


mfg


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2003)

du hast nicht gesucht ... kannst im profil ganz locker leicht ändern ...


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Dezember 2003)

ich kann überhaupt nix ändern... ich find es leider nicht, hab wirklich alles tutti completto abgesucht, habe irgendwo gelesen das man den namen erst ab 100 beiträgen ändern kann die ma gschriem hat. aber die werden ja eh nimmer angezeigt aber ich weiss ganz sicher das ich noch unter 100 bin...

noja schad das net geht aber ich hab wirklich alles durchsucht 


- benni -> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILFE


----------



## sketcher (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Benny,

du hast jetzt 92 Beiträge. Schreib doch noch ein bischen. 

Und denke dran, du kannst den Namen erst nach 4 Wochen wieder ändern. Also nix mit nur mal was ausprobieren. 

Grüße,
sketcher


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Dezember 2003)

danke danke danke sketcher  *niederknie* 


naja ich will meinen namen nicht kurzfristig sondern langfristig ändern - lol gebt mir mal noch ein paar vorschläge 


mfg benni - thx nochma


----------



## sabba (11. Dezember 2003)

Nimm CCC-UBE

oder xc-pussy


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2003)

einfach das 14 m weglassen und irgendwas hin das den namen einmalig und somit registrierfähig macht


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Dezember 2003)

benni da xc pussy  

aber wahrscheinlich wird's ACIDRIDER werden 


 - by da bennü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (11. Dezember 2003)

ACIDRIDER war verdammt nochmal meine idee!! LOL

ja nimm den namen und dann is schluss mit namensucherei


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Dezember 2003)

jaja bleib mal ruhig sabba  

- darfst dann somit auch das nächste gesprächsthema festlegen 


- benni


----------



## sketcher (12. Dezember 2003)

Na Benni, hat doch funktioniert. 

Ich hoffe, daß ich weiter Benni sagen darf. Bei AciDriDeraUfdEmCuBe krieg ich nen Knoten  in die Finger. 

Grüße,
sketcher


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Dezember 2003)

klar darfst du benni sagen, oder einfach Kleener 

hehe - joa schön das es geklappt hat - bin jetz vollkommen von diesem system überzeugt 

wer macht hier eigentlich die ganze chose bzw wer is der admin hier der alles verwaltet etc. ich mein jetz vom server her und vom webdesign...


mfg benni


----------



## sketcher (12. Dezember 2003)

Thomas und Rikman sind die Administratoren. Das Team unterstützt sie.

Das IBC ist ein Zusammenschluß vieler einzelner Bike-Foren, deshalb _Internet Bike Community._

skr.


----------



## sabba (12. Dezember 2003)

hey cool und du hast sogar meine groß-kleinschreib-reihenfolge genau eingehalten !

ResPeKt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (12. Dezember 2003)

joa @ sabba  hehe


goil lol 


- benni


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Dezember 2003)

sorry dass ich euch dauernd nerve aber ich bin auf der Suche nach ner brille zum biken... 

was habt ihr für brillen oder welche empfehlt ihr mir?


danke schon im voraus.


mfg benni


----------



## sabba (14. Dezember 2003)

lol!

schau halt mal die evileye teile vo adidas an!


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Dezember 2003)

zu teuer...


----------



## sabba (15. Dezember 2003)

Naja ich hab auch net wirklich ahnung von brillen....
Aber kuck dohc mal in nem sportgeschäft nach brillen die ham meistens was !
dere


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Dezember 2003)

ich weiss das die im sportgeschäft welche ham... 


ich frag ja hier nach den erfahrungen von anderen leuten bzw was für brillen sie eben haben und ob sie mir die empfehlen können usw.




- benni


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Dezember 2003)

alle dod?


----------



## Bayer (18. Dezember 2003)

NEIN!!! aber es gibt vielleicht im moment net so viel zu schreim!


----------



## sabba (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AcIDrIdEr _
> *ich weiss das die im sportgeschäft welche ham...
> 
> 
> ...



Was willstn mit "erfahrungen mit brillen"....???!!!!
Jauf dir ne Brille die dir taugt..... 
Wenn du Leute hören willst, die Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben wirst du unter 100 euro eh net weg kommen!
Also...!


----------



## munchin Monster (20. Dezember 2003)

ok ich seh's ein ... wird wohl eher eine billige brille werden weil ich des geld für andere sachen brauch.



mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (25. Dezember 2003)

Frohe Weihnachten

sabba,Bayer,sunnydh,sungirl,OLB Wastl,Körner,LB Jörg

und an alle die ich vergessen hab 

und an guten Rutsch natürlich 



mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Januar 2004)

von euch hört man ja gar nix mehr =)

schwer beschäftigt, hm? 


noja-


mfg da bennü ( AcIDrIdEr )


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Februar 2004)

schade das der thread hier ausgestorben ist 


hey sunny... meld dich doch bitte mal wieder bei mir ich hab kei email addy usw von dir.. wollt ma widda mit dir fahrn.


mfg benni


----------



## sabba (19. Februar 2004)

Stimmt, der thread is echt ausglutscht!

Naja um mal höflich zu sein post ich jetz mal was:

.....


OK tschö


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Februar 2004)

naja sabba da lässt sich bestimmt ma wieder was draus machen... wenn die alden kampfsocken hier aus ihren winterlöchern gekrochen kommen hoff ich doch mal das man sich hier wieder öfters sieht g   

aber hast scho recht im moment a bisserl "ausgelutscht" lol   


cu benni


----------



## sunnyDH (7. März 2004)

Also, ich hab jetzt erstmal Ferien, konnte mich nicht früher melden, weil ich im Klausurenstress war. Naja, brauch jetzt erstmal ein neues Bike, weil ich mein Fun Works verkauft hat (ja, das wollte einer haben  ) und dann geht die Saison richtig los. Greetz!


----------



## munchin Monster (10. März 2004)

g =) huhu sunny... schön dass du dich mal wieder meldest  hab mich schon gefragt wo du abgeblieben bist   

ich starte im moment auch durch - muss noch ein bisschen was an meinem bike machen bevors ma wieder richtig ins volle training gehn kann ... ausserdem bin ich im moment auch im schulstress g - und in 2 wochen und paar zerquetschten tage, d.h. ende märz gehts nacht england =) g   
 und vorher schreim wir noch voll viele sachen.... tz

über den kanal - dahin wos des eklige essen gibt aber was solls  so ne chance bekommt man nicht oft im leben *ggg* =)

kannst mich ja dann im april mal wieder anschreiben oder irgendwann im märz dann machen wir mal wieder was aus - hab auch nen neuen bikekumpel - der kommt allerdings aus dem kreis kulmbach aber der is auch immer für ne tour gut 

also machs jut =) g 


bai bai - by bennü


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2004)

ich würd mal beantragen das der thread ins frankenland verschoben wird


----------



## munchin Monster (10. März 2004)

wers'n der lokalforum admin für des kyff-forum hier lol    

hiermit beantrage ich das der thread ma verschoben wird...    


thx schon im vorauss.


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (11. März 2004)

@ sonja

was hastn für deinen 24inch cruisa bekommen??


----------



## sunnyDH (12. März 2004)

sabba schrieb:
			
		

> @ sonja
> 
> was hastn für deinen 24inch cruisa bekommen??



so, festhalten, da gabs einen, der dafür doch tatsächlich *870 Euro*  gezahlt hat. fett, was??   

@benni: also das semester geht erst 20.4. wieder los, ich werd früher wahrscheinlich nicht in bt sein!

CU


----------



## sabba (14. März 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> so, festhalten, da gabs einen, der dafür doch tatsächlich *870 Euro*  gezahlt hat. fett, was??
> 
> @benni: also das semester geht erst 20.4. wieder los, ich werd früher wahrscheinlich nicht in bt sein!
> 
> CU



stimmt, des is schon n guter prize!
noja, übrigens ich hab am 20/04 geburtstag, was fürn zufall


----------



## munchin Monster (14. März 2004)

ja was für ein zufall - am 20.04 hat unser führer (der adolf hitlä) au geburtstag ghabt - is mir nur grad aufgefallen

cu benni


----------



## sabba (18. März 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> ja was für ein zufall - am 20.04 hat unser führer (der adolf hitlä) au geburtstag ghabt - is mir nur grad aufgefallen
> 
> cu benni



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## munchin Monster (19. März 2004)

ich weiss nich was es hier zu lachen gibt.. ich fahr heut ins kz mit der schule ( neeein g - ) natürlich kommen wir auch wieder raus - hoffe ich   

aber diese ganze geschichten mit diesem kleinen furz ( oben genannt ) heisse ich nicht für gut - um das hier mal zu sagen g -

übrigens meine mutter hat auch am 20.04 geburtstag... hmmmm


also sorry sabba für den schlechten witz  - obwohl du ihn ziemlich lustig fandest    


ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (23. April 2004)

1. bin wieder da
2. muss auch sagen: "sabba, schäm dich"
3. alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag an alle, die in der letzten zeit so hatten   

cu

ach übrigens: wär ma für ne streetsession in bt


----------



## munchin Monster (23. April 2004)

naja da ich ja so ein miesepeter bin und mir der tag heud so gar nich gefällt gratulier ich dir nich nachträglich sabba -    ich hoff du bist mir nich böse   

joahahaha - die sunny is wieder da - das gute wetter und die sonne auch - is also wieder "sunny"-time *haha* naja - mirs wurscht

kannsd dich ja mal melden wenn du mal wieder auf ne "lockere" tour hast sunny g 

achja @ sabber löl : was stellst du zur zeit so an?

cu benni


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. April 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> ach übrigens: wär ma für ne streetsession in bt



na siegst..(!)

wann ?


----------



## sabba (25. April 2004)

bin zZ täglich am motocrossen


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. April 2004)

des is interessiert niemanden!
mit dir will sowieso niemand fahren(spielen)
weißt 
weil du arrogant und verwöhnt bist
was sogar schon mir wildfremde leute am skatepark in rawatz behaupten!

jumpda****up

mfg
Richie


----------



## biking_wolf (26. April 2004)

Hi Benni,

wir hatten letztes Jahr schon mal Kontakt.Leider ist eine gemeinsame Tour nicht zustande gekommen,ich hatte eine schwierige Knieverletzung und musste mit dem Joggen und MTB pausieren.
Jetzt geht es wieder soweit.
Bin noch am Kondition aufbauen,war am Samstag auf der Neubürg - natürlich mit dem MTB - und anschließend noch eine schöne Waldrunde,so ca. 70 km gesamt.

Habe mir eben deine Urlaubsbilder vom Bodensee angeschaut, sind sehr interessant, zumal ich am Bodensee geboren und aufgewachsen bin und seit ca. 1 Jahr in BT wohne.

Wenn du mal Lust auf eine Runde radeln hast,dann schreib mir einfach. Bin allerdings schon ein älteres Semester - 47 -, doch noch einigermassen sportlich.

Ciao!

biking wolf aus BT


----------



## sabba (26. April 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> des is interessiert niemanden!
> mit dir will sowieso niemand fahren(spielen)
> weißt
> weil du arrogant und verwöhnt bist
> ...




LoooL, neidisch?

Außerdem sin die viele Leute im Rawatzer Skapark gute Kumpels von mir und mit den bin ich amds öfters unbterwegs, außerdem intressiert dein gelaber niemanden!

Tja und mir isses eh egal was du denkst, weils mir sowas von am arsch vorbeigeht, nja es gibt halt leute die sich an fremden dingen n kopf zerriessen, dir birngts eh nix, aber so wie man feststellt befasst du dich halt mit dingen, die hier kein Platz haben...Kannst halt nix dafür, dass du nicht weisst wie und va wo man sowas ausdiskutiert, ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel spaß beim radfahren und beim rest, DA SCHAU MER MAL


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. April 2004)

hab jetzt net alles gelesen sorry
aber dir natürlich auch viel spaß beim fahrradfahren
obwohl ich trotzdem spaß hab ohne das mir des jemand wünscht
du doch hoffentlich auch!

mfg
Richie


----------



## munchin Monster (27. April 2004)

@ chickenfeed : du - mund haldn - mein thread ich nix wollen schlägerei hier... geht woanders hin

@ sabba : für di gilt desselbe


ich will mich ned einmisch lol is mir au wurscht   


@ biking wolf: 

klar kömmer mal widda biken... zugegeben, ich bin dieses jahr einfach zu spät dran - habe im moment erst lächerliche banalale schamhafte 150 km aufm tacho.- habe zur zeit einen gastschüler zu besuch, deswegen habe ich diese woche keine zeit, aber in den nächsten 4 wochen bin ich gern für eine tour zu haben ( kommt drauf an wo sie hingehen soll )....

lass uns doch einfach in kontakt bleiben    

thxle fürs angeböt   

cu !


----------



## munchin Monster (27. April 2004)

sagte ich oben, "klar, kömma mal WIDDA biken" ?????    

lol sorry hab mich vertan, aber wir können gerne MAL biken gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2004)

hehe dann radelt der opa mit seinem enkel durch die gegend ... ist zumindest rechnerisch möglich *fG*


----------



## Starfox (27. April 2004)

Na und!?? Ich fahre auch mit meiner Schwiegermutter! Is doch scheiß egal wer wie alt ist, oder seid ihr Lettenbrüder alle derselbe Jahrgang? Wohl kaum
bye fox


----------



## OLB Wastl (27. April 2004)

Hmm Halt no stress! Ich war auch shcon mit meiner schwiegermutter fahren und es gibt auch leute die älter sind wie ich und besser fahren aber net glei es stressen und rummosern anfangen! Ausserdem wer den eman kennt kennt seine sprüche wenn ich mich da über jeden aufregen und was posten würd könnt ich vorm pc übernachten!
@sunny Freitag Komm? Party
und streeten in bt hmm weiss net wird mir langsam langweillg


   mFg
                Wastl


----------



## Starfox (27. April 2004)

Naja und ich kann es eben nicht abhaben, wenn solche Bemerkungen fallen. Jeder braucht halt seine Windmühlen gegen die er anrennen muss   
bye fox


----------



## munchin Monster (28. April 2004)

*gg* hehe - *löl* - naja dann fahren wir doch mal oder? gg   


weiss nur noch nicht wann, in 2 wochen wärs wie gesagt mal gut, naja ich weiss ja nicht was du fahren willst, aber ich muss es leider langsam angehen lassen weil ich im moment beim biken extreme rückenschmerzen habe, die sich nicht legen wollen ( ich hab schon alles probiert    )

hm...   

grüße an alle ! - 


cu benni ( der alte loser   )


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem wer den eman kennt kennt seine sprüche wenn ich mich da über jeden aufregen und was posten würd könnt ich vorm pc übernachten!


hä??


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2004)

Starfox schrieb:
			
		

> Naja und ich kann es eben nicht abhaben, wenn solche Bemerkungen fallen. Jeder braucht halt seine Windmühlen gegen die er anrennen muss
> bye fox


wenn ich nur was schlimmes gesagt hätte   ich will ja gar nicht wissen wie du dann reagierst ...

das war ne ganz objektive feststellung ... sogar ohne jede wertung


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2004)

Meine Windmühlen sind Berge die ich bergauf fahren muß    

So das mußte mal gesagt werden  


G. 


PS: Emän sag halt net immer so schlimme Sachen


----------



## sunnyDH (28. April 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> @sunny Freitag Komm? Party
> und streeten in bt hmm weiss net wird mir langsam langweillg



 also jetzt am freitag bin ich net - bin des we daheim!
gut möglich, dass du bt mittlerweile langweilig findest, aber ich fahr hier ja nie (hatte halt bis jetzt keine zeit - werd mir aber mal welche nehmen, studium is ja zweitrangig  )

cu, sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (28. April 2004)

Hmm
@sunny studium war bei mir auch zweitrangig naja eher dreitt oder viertrangig und irgendwann...
Naja wenn in bt was geht und ichs zeitlich einrichten kann schau ich shco mal mit vorbei muss ja immer sehn das ich mit den kids noch einigermassen mithalten aknn!

         Wastl


----------



## Altitude (28. April 2004)

Die Middelfrangen rufen zur Maidemo in der Frängischen auf...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=112719

wäre schön jemand von euch dabeizuhaben!


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. April 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> muss ja immer sehn das ich mit den kids noch einigermassen mithalten aknn!
> 
> Wastl




ahhhhhhhh Fresse 
du bist nicht alt du bist im besten alter ahhhhhhhhhh  

 
Richie


----------



## sunnyDH (29. April 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm
> @sunny studium war bei mir auch zweitrangig naja eher dreitt oder viertrangig



also, das war net ernst gemeint, bei mir steht das studium an erster stelle! will so schnell wie möglich geld verdienen


----------



## *Heiner* (29. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin aus Münchberg und meistens im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs, so Waldstein, Schneeberg, Ochsenkopf und Kornberg diese richtung. Fahre auch mal gerne in die Kulmbacher Gegend.
Fahre überwiegend CC.
Würde halt mein Bike mal ins Auto laden und runter nach Bayreuth kommen.
Könnt Euch ja mal melden, wenn Ihr ne Ausfahrt plant?

Gruß,
Heiner


----------



## Altitude (29. April 2004)

*Heiner* schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin aus Münchberg und meistens im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs, so Waldstein, Schneeberg, Ochsenkopf und Kornberg diese richtung. Fahre auch mal gerne in die Kulmbacher Gegend.
> Fahre überwiegend CC.
> ...



Konberg ist cool...den Fahr ich öfters wenn ich in Oberkotzau bei einem Freund zu Besuch bin....

BTW:

Komm doch am Samstag in die Frängische mit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=112719

Grüße

Alex/Alti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Heiner* (29. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Konberg ist cool...den Fahr ich öfters wenn ich in Oberkotzau bei einem Freund zu Besuch bin....
> 
> BTW:
> 
> ...



Diesen Samstag geht leider nicht! Fahr am Sonntag auf ein Rennen und da wollt ich am SA nur so ne Stunde bissl biken! Aber ansonsten würde ich gerne mal mit in die fränkische fahrn!!!

 

Gruß,
Heiner

PS: Wie alt seit ihr so im schnitt?


----------



## Altitude (29. April 2004)

*Heiner* schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wie alt seit ihr so im schnitt?



so zwischen Mitte Zwanzig bis Ende 30...


----------



## munchin Monster (29. April 2004)

lol ich werd am 11. mai    15      

    looool   

hier treibt sich alles rum  von 10 jahren bis - unendlich alt   


- cu benni ( zur zeit bin ich noch ziemlich inaktiv - löl )


----------



## munchin Monster (29. April 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> des is interessiert niemanden!
> mit dir will sowieso niemand fahren(spielen)
> weißt
> *weil du arrogant und verwöhnt bist*was sogar schon mir wildfremde leute am skatepark in rawatz behaupten!
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2004)

ÄT SunnyDH: Hast du wirklich ein RMX, oder steht des nur so unter deinem Namen  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Konberg ist cool...den Fahr ich öfters wenn ich in Oberkotzau bei einem Freund zu Besuch bin...



Kornberg is gefährlich. Da muß man total aufpassen. Dort treibt sich so ein verrückter Biker mit rotem Fullfacehelm rum  

G.


----------



## sunnyDH (30. April 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> ÄT SunnyDH: Hast du wirklich ein RMX, oder steht des nur so unter deinem Namen
> 
> G.



ja des steht da nur zum shice dass ichn rmx hab, genauso wie bei dir des switch und des reaper nur so steht


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2004)

Ja dann wird man dich dieses Jahr wohl mal auf einem der zahlreichen Ochsenkopfdownhills sehen. *gg*
Oder  

G.


----------



## sunnyDH (1. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dann wird man dich dieses Jahr wohl mal auf einem der zahlreichen Ochsenkopfdownhills sehen. *gg*
> Oder
> 
> G.




des is ja der mist, wie komm ich denn da hin??? und noch viel schlimmer, wie komm ich denn da hoch??? 

dann kömmer ja ma nen illegales rennen fahrn  

cu


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Mai 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> des is ja der mist, wie komm ich denn da hin??? und noch viel schlimmer, wie komm ich denn da hoch???
> 
> cu




   gute frage sunny - vielleicht öfters mal laufen gehn, um kondition aufzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2004)

Laufen   
Dafür ist der Ochsenkopf dann doch zu weit von Bayreuth entfernt  
Des hochkommen is aber net ganz so anstrengend wie man glaubt  
Unsere Räder wiegen auch alle zwischen 18 und 22kg   Man muß halt ein wenig gemütlicher hochfahren  
Gibt zwei Auffahrten die mehr oder weniger überwindbar sind  

Illegales Rennen  Mmmh, ich glaub so was ähnliches machen wir eh immer   
Aber da gibts noch mehr wo sich ein RMX wohl fühlt    

G.  

PS: Und der Wirt oben ist auch bikerfreundlich


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> des is ja der mist, wie komm ich denn da hin??? und noch viel schlimmer, wie komm ich denn da hoch???
> 
> 
> cu


kümmer dich drum das der lift aufgemacht wird und wir haben alle was davon


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Des hochkommen is aber net ganz so anstrengend wie man glaubt


 
hmm die letzten touren mit dir waren also immer noch zu weich  gibt härtere wennst so scharf drauf bist


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm die letzten touren mit dir waren also immer noch zu weich  gibt härtere wennst so scharf drauf bist



Des war doch sarkastisch gemeint. 
Weil ich bin immer noch der Meinung das zuviel bergauffahren den Körper schädigt, zu unreperablen Verletzungen des vegetativen Nervensystems führt und die Gehirnaktivität lähmt.
Ähhm, wieviel Höhenmeter fährst du pro Jahr  

G.


----------



## munchin Monster (2. Mai 2004)

alles ist gut - in maßen      


cu - benni


----------



## Altitude (2. Mai 2004)

Dieses MAl waren wir wirklich in der Frängischen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=112719


aber leider kam keiner aus Bayreuth...vielleicht klappts das nächste Mal!


----------



## Starfox (2. Mai 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> des is ja der mist, wie komm ich denn da hin??? und noch viel schlimmer, wie komm ich denn da hoch???



Bayreuth -> Laineck -> Untersteinach (auf Radweg) -> ab Untersteinach einem Weg mit schwarzem M auf gelben Grund folgen -> Himmelsleiter -> Königsheide -> Grassemann -> Ochsenkopfgipfel (kurz vorm Gipfel darf man dann vom M-Weg abweichen  )

Voila, jetzt liegen NUR NOCH knapp 25km und 900hm vor dir
bye fox


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2004)

Starfox schrieb:
			
		

> Bayreuth -> Laineck -> Untersteinach (auf Radweg) -> ab Untersteinach einem Weg mit schwarzem M auf gelben Grund folgen -> Himmelsleiter -> Königsheide -> Grassemann -> Ochsenkopfgipfel (kurz vorm Gipfel darf man dann vom M-Weg abweichen  )
> 
> Voila, jetzt liegen NUR NOCH knapp 25km und 900hm vor dir
> bye fox




.......nene immer schön am M-Weg bleiben     
Weil wennst mal den M-Weg gefunden hast kann nichts mehr schief gehen. Der geht nämlich von beiden Seiten rauf und drüber  

G.


----------



## munchin Monster (3. Mai 2004)

jo ... kann ich bestätigen g        

m-weg - dann kommste immer hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starfox (4. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> .......nene immer schön am M-Weg bleiben
> Weil wennst mal den M-Weg gefunden hast kann nichts mehr schief gehen. Der geht nämlich von beiden Seiten rauf und drüber
> G.



Hmm, also von Osten her stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, aber von Westen kommend rauf fahren 
 
Also da habe ich echt  RESPEKT!  
Ich dachte halt, da hat sie es eben etwas leichter (zumindest beim rauffahren!)
bye fox


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2004)

Ja ich dachte schon von Westen her hoch  ( Ich bin halt gemein  ) 
Weil da hat man sogar was geleistet wenn man sein Rad da hochschiebt bzw. trägt  
Und wer wills schon leicht haben  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich dachte schon von Westen her hoch  ( Ich bin halt gemein  )
> Weil da hat man sogar was geleistet wenn man sein Rad da hochschiebt bzw. trägt
> Und wer wills schon leicht haben
> 
> G.


ich möcht dich da mal rauffahren sehen jörg ... für dich ist ja schon die schneebergteerstrasse nen grosses hinderniss 

@sunnyDH ... ohne auto würd ich den ochsenkopf schnell wieder vergessen ... von bayreuth aus ist das schon auf nem tourenbike ne gebirgstour


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Mai 2004)

Also langsam muss ich auch mal für ne Tour vorbeikommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich möcht dich da mal rauffahren sehen jörg ... für dich ist ja schon die schneebergteerstrasse nen grosses hinderniss



Die Schneebergstraße sollte für Mountainbiker gesperrt werden   
Und den M-Weg von Westen bin ich auch schon mal raufge........schobtragen  

Ät Batman: Möglichst erst wenn ich mein Fully wieder hab.

G.


----------



## Starfox (5. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @sunnyDH ... ohne auto würd ich den ochsenkopf schnell wieder vergessen ... von bayreuth aus ist das schon auf nem tourenbike ne gebirgstour



hmm, da fällt mir gerade noch die "Studentenversion" ein:

Bike in BT in den Zug nach Weidenberg. Mit dem Semesterticket ist die Fahrt kostenlos und die Radmitnahme auch. Dann von Weidenberg zum Ochsenkopf sind zwar immer noch 15km aber "nur noch" 700hm, also immerhin schon ein bischen gespart  
Für eine echtes Downhillbike allerdings schätze ich musst du wohl wirklich auf das Auto zurückgreifen!
bye fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bär-BT (9. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich dachte schon von Westen her hoch  ( Ich bin halt gemein  )
> Weil da hat man sogar was geleistet wenn man sein Rad da hochschiebt bzw. trägt
> Und wer wills schon leicht haben
> 
> G.



Servus!
Hab grad durch Zufall hier rein gelesen um muß zugeben:
Ich hab mein Bike (ja, ja... CC-Bike mit nur 10,5 Kilo) schon mal da rauf getragen. Mit *SIDI EAGLE* Schuhen!   
Naja, im 3. Semester war ich jung und kannte den Weg nicht. Aber rauf wollte ich halt schon...

Gibts hier eigentlich auch Leute die CC fahren?

MfG Bär


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2004)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Also langsam muss ich auch mal für ne Tour vorbeikommen.


klar komm mal ... wir bekommen dich schon klein


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Mai 2004)

ich fahre cc & tour, bin aber im moment noch inaktiv.. komme aber bald zurück in 2 wochen ca.

cu benni


----------



## sunnyDH (10. Mai 2004)

@benni: da schaffst du aber keine 500.000 km mehr dieses jahr, wenn du so spät im jahr erst anfängst!!! 

außerdem hab ich gedacht, dass der ochenskopf hier direkt vor der haustür liegt (schönen gruß an meinen erdkundelehrer - auf irgendjemanden muss ichs ja schieben). mitm rmx komm ich da in 2 wochen net hin... dann lass ich das lieber. aber trozdem danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> @benni: da schaffst du aber keine 500.000 km mehr dieses jahr, wenn du so spät im jahr erst anfängst!!!
> 
> außerdem hab ich gedacht, dass der ochenskopf hier direkt vor der haustür liegt (schönen gruß an meinen erdkundelehrer - auf irgendjemanden muss ichs ja schieben). mitm rmx komm ich da in 2 wochen net hin... dann lass ich das lieber. aber trozdem danke!



Der Ochsenkopf is doch höchstens ne Stunde mit dem Rad von Beirut aus entfernt.   
Fährst einfach zum Silberbergwerk und dann rechts rauf. Is voll easy dann. Echt.
Also los am WE.

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (10. Mai 2004)

Hmm
abe rin bt gibts im wald schon ein paar sachen wo man nen rmx scho auslasten kann so 7m+ aber naja aber ochsenkopf is net so weit fährst halt mim zug wie gesagt!

  MFg
            Wastl


----------



## sunnyDH (12. Mai 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm
> abe rin bt gibts im wald schon ein paar sachen wo man nen rmx scho auslasten kann so 7m+ aber naja aber ochsenkopf is net so weit fährst halt mim zug wie gesagt!
> 
> MFg
> Wastl



G-E-N-A-U
für wen hälst du mich??? ich spring doch keine 7m runter! wär zwar saugeil, wenn ich des könnt, aber ... 
...in wirklichkeit bin ich doch schlecht!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2004)

Hei ihr Bayreuther Mountainbiker,
hat denn wer lust am Samstag ne Runde mit zu drehen 
Wir (so 5-7 Leute) treffen uns am Samstag um 14 Uhr am Silberhausparkplatz.
Fahren von dort unsere Klassikrunde Schneeberg-Ochsenkopf.
Also des heißt den leichtesten Weg rauf und den schönsten, steinigsten, engsten und mmmmh irgendwie da wos anstrengend is wieder runter  
Ist auch alles HT-tauglich. (irgendwie)
Werd selber HT fahren  
Wir sind keine Stresser.  
Wir fahren gemütlich   und werden am Ochsenkopf auch mal kurz stehenbleiben 
Weil schwere Räder brauchen einen starken Energieausglich des Fahrers, oder so.  
Also kommt.

G.


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Mai 2004)

ich würde mal spontan im zeitraum vom *29.mai bis zum 13.juni*
vorschlagen eine tour in richtung fränkische zu machen, d.h.
von bayreuth altstadt los und dann runter nach obernsees, nankendorf, breitenlesau oder wir fahren richtung pottenstein, pegnitz.... (wobei ich richtung pottenstein relativ wenig orientierung habe)

ich würd mal sagen alle biker die mindestens 50 km fahren können und n cc oder tour bike besitzen....

meldet euch ma... is ja nur ne überlegung   

- cu benni


----------



## Altitude (17. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei ihr Bayreuther Mountainbiker,
> hat denn wer lust am Samstag ne Runde mit zu drehen
> Wir (so 5-7 Leute) treffen uns am Samstag um 14 Uhr am Silberhausparkplatz.G.



Dürfen fedde Middelfrangen auch mit???


Wenn ja, wo ist der Parkplatz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfen fedde Middelfrangen auch mit???
> 
> 
> Wenn ja, wo ist der Parkplatz??


mitfahren darf jeder ... auch mitm rennrad wenns beliebt  allerdings dann net heulen  

der parkplatz ist an der B 303 ungefähr mittig zwischen Schirnding und Bad Berneck


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mitfahren darf jeder ... auch mitm rennrad wenns beliebt  allerdings dann net heulen
> 
> der parkplatz ist an der B 303 ungefähr mittig zwischen Schirnding und Bad Berneck




a) was ist ein Rennrad

b) wenns klappt meld ich mich vorher nochmal


----------



## Frazer (18. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> a) was ist ein Rennrad



Erinnerst Du Dich noch an den Rahmen, der in deinem Keller an der linken Wand ziemlich in der Ecke hängt???

Stell ihn Dir zusammengebaut vor   

Wennst mitfährst gib bescheid, evtl komm ich auch mit. Musst ja eh quasi bei mir vorbei, dann könntest mich auch mitnehmen


----------



## sunnyDH (26. Mai 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd mal sagen alle biker die mindestens 50 km fahren können und n cc oder tour bike besitzen....



und dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass irgendwer den benni mal mit ins gelände nimmt!!! 
@benni: alles gute nachträglich


----------



## munchin Monster (26. Mai 2004)

hä sunny? des check ich jetz ned... ich fahr oft genug gelände oben am siegesturm...     

den witz hab ich irgendwie ned verstanden     

achja, und schert sich eh keiner in dem forum hier drum mal mit anderen leuten zu fahren bzw. wolln nur die leutz fahrn, mit denen ich es nicht vorziehe zu fahren (soll nicht negativ klingen) aber was ihc will ich mit nem streetbiker oder downhiller ? lol 


mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (26. Mai 2004)

wie schauts in BT so Mountainbike mässig aus?
leider keine Zeit den ganzen Thread zu lesen   weil ich gleuch CL schauen gehe (u.a. um da auch zu   )
Wo fahren die vom Hochschulsport denn so rum? Also was für Gelände?


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (27. Mai 2004)

...schlecht


----------



## domainjunkee (4. Juni 2004)

Tach auch!

Ist jemand von der Bayreuther Fraktion für ne Tour am Wochenende zu begeistern. Entweder Richtung Fränkische oder Fichtelgebirge (die Mehrheit entscheidet.... falls sich eine finden sollte   ) Schlagt vor wann's euch passt, ich bin im Moment was die zeitliche Planung anbetrifft recht flexibel. Also dann haut mal in die Tasten

Xiao, Benjamin


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2004)

domainjunkee schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch!
> 
> Ist jemand von der Bayreuther Fraktion für ne Tour am Wochenende zu begeistern. Entweder Richtung Fränkische oder Fichtelgebirge (die Mehrheit entscheidet.... falls sich eine finden sollte   ) Schlagt vor wann's euch passt, ich bin im Moment was die zeitliche Planung anbetrifft recht flexibel. Also dann haut mal in die Tasten
> 
> Xiao, Benjamin



Wir fahren morgen Schneeberg Ochsenkopf (ca. 900 HM) mit allem drumm und drann. Also mit wo einkehren  
Bei uns ist Treffpunkt um 13 Uhr am Silberhausparkplatz.
Kann jeder mitfahren wenn er will und wenn er komplexe Bergabwege mag.  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starfox (6. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jeder mitfahren wenn er will und wenn er komplexe Bergabwege mag.


Da fällt mir gerade ein, als ich mich neulich verfranst habe bin ich auf einen "netten Trail" gestossen der vielleicht für euch was wäre:

Karches -> Bischofsgrün über den Weißmainwanderweg (blaues M auf weißem Grund)

Allerdings vermute ich, dass dieser Trail nicht mal mit nem Freerider ordentlich zu fahren ist (zumindest hatte ich nach drei Strüzen, etlichen Beulen so die Nase voll, dass ich mein geliebtes Rad auf meinem Rücken da raus befördert habe ).
bye fox


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2004)

dieser weg wo viele holzbrücken drin sind ... wurzel ohne ende?? ... ja der ist net so vollständig fahrbar


----------



## Starfox (7. Juni 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... ja der ist net so vollständig fahrbar



ups, "net so vollständig fahrbar" und ich dachte der wäre unfahrbar. Aber das sind eben die Unterschiede zw Tourenbikern und den Freeridern. Machts gut


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2004)

Kommt auf die Richtung an   
Is aber total anstrengend....also net wirklich was für uns..ääh mich.  

G.


----------



## munchin Monster (7. Juni 2004)

hey ihr Lettenbrüder da draussen   

wieso habt ihr auf euere Page keine Bilder vom biken, als
ihr am Geisskopf wart?    

meldet euch mal !

    ansonsten sind die bilder spitze und die Aktion!


mfg benni (AcIDrIdEr)


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2004)

Kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln.
Hab´se dem OLB Emän erst gestern gegeben.  
Hatte keine Zeit vorher weil ich mein neues Rad zusammenbasteln mußte  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (8. Juni 2004)

was für eins denn?     

mein gott habt ihr alle räder und geld im überfluss    


bin schon froh wenn ich mir nächstes jahr neue laufräder kaufen kann  

cu


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2004)

Starfox schrieb:
			
		

> ups, "net so vollständig fahrbar" und ich dachte der wäre unfahrbar. Aber das sind eben die Unterschiede zw Tourenbikern und den Freeridern. Machts gut


hehe net falsch verstehen ... es sind schon deutliche schiebedinger drin ... und das was fahrbar ist kost ne enorme kraft ... ist mehr nen gewürge ... über die wurzeln drüber brauchst oft glück das es gut geht.

das letzte mal hatten wir noch dazu die falsche richtung ... als bgrün nach karches was die sache nicht leichter macht

also muss net sein der weg

@acid ... die bilder bau ich heut abend auf die page und lad sie morgen abend hoch ... so ganz nebenbei muss ich leider auch noch studieren


----------



## Bigribiker (8. Juni 2004)

...ich glaub ihr redet da irgendwie vom naturlehrpfad (um genau zu sein gibts zwei: der von "der hälfte" nach karches is schwieriger, aber von karches kommend leichter  / der von "der hälfte nach bigri is eigentlich gar nich schlecht) zu empfehlen wär ein nich allzu schweres bike mit nich allzu viel federweg und dazu ein fahrer der verspielt is und trialambitionen hat!
ich persönlich find den weg super(bei nässe sind die brücken allerdings zumindest unbegehbar) außerdem schüttelt einen das ganze ziemlich durch und man hat hin und wieder ne schraube locker (man merkts ja an mir) und man darf auch keine angst haben hin und wieder in den bach zu fallen 
cu.ce


----------



## Starfox (9. Juni 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> das letzte mal hatten wir noch dazu die falsche richtung ... als bgrün nach karches was die sache nicht leichter macht



Jupp, das habe ich auch gemacht, nur war ich so blöd und habe dann nicht den "Notausstieg" in der Mitte benutzt. Getreu dem Glauben "Schlimmer gehts nimmer!", und siehe da es kam schlimmer


----------



## Starfox (9. Juni 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> der von "der hälfte nach bigri is eigentlich gar nich schlecht) zu empfehlen wär ein nich allzu schweres bike mit nich allzu viel federweg und dazu ein fahrer der verspielt is und trialambitionen hat!


und ich dachte mal ich könnte zumindest ein bischen Radfahren


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @acid ... die bilder bau ich heut abend auf die page und lad sie morgen abend hoch ... so ganz nebenbei muss ich leider auch noch studieren


die pics sind online .. hoff du hast dsl


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juni 2004)

lol yeeeeah dsl for LIFE         

   AND


BIKE FOR LIFE      


- benni


----------



## Bigribiker (9. Juni 2004)

@ starfox

dachte ich auch mal so bevor ich die lettenbrüder getroffen hab


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Juni 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ starfox
> 
> dachte ich auch mal so bevor ich die lettenbrüder getroffen hab


----------



## sunnyDH (18. Juni 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ starfox
> 
> dachte ich auch mal so bevor ich die lettenbrüder getroffen hab



hab auch schon einen von den lettenbrüder in bayreuth gefunden, aber scheint ein scheues tier zu sein, kaum wollt ich näher ran, war er auch schon weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2004)

mmmh  
wer war denn des?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch schon einen von den lettenbrüder in bayreuth gefunden, aber scheint ein scheues tier zu sein, kaum wollt ich näher ran, war er auch schon weg


hehe eigentlich bin ich das der immer ausreisst ... aber ich war net in BT *g*


----------



## Bayer (19. Juni 2004)

@sunny wie siehts denn aus hast du so ab den 28 juni mal wieder zeit und lust fahren zu gehn. würd mal gern in bt biken. da finden sich sicher a paar die auch noch mitgehen. meld dich halt mal. 
mfg christoph


----------



## sunnyDH (21. Juni 2004)

also keine ahnung wer des war, habs net lesen können!

@bayer: hab keine zeit


----------



## OLB Carre (23. Juni 2004)

wenn der lange zottelige haare hatte, dann war ich des vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht! in zwei stunden hab ich aber wahrscheinlich keine zotteln mehr am kopf!  na egal, man trifft sich bestimmt noch mal irgendwo!sersn!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der lange zottelige haare hatte, dann war ich des vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht! in zwei stunden hab ich aber wahrscheinlich keine zotteln mehr am kopf!  na egal, man trifft sich bestimmt noch mal irgendwo!sersn!



WAAAAS, du läßt dir die Haare abschneiden  
Na egal. 
Haste morgen Zeit, ein wenig in den Hangreinsprungtrainig. So als Übung für Bikesonsand.
Bei Kemnath. Ist Ht tauglich. Selbst ausbrobiert.
In allen Höhen möglich. Von klein bis groß.
Max. 4-5m Höhenunterschied.
Ein wenig muß man schon üben für die Rampe dort.
Da ist auch so eine Riesenschanze. Man muß nur noch einen Absprung hinstellen. Geht Garantiert bis 10m (echte Meter, keine Forumsmeter  )
Meld dich mal. Da will immer keiner mit mir hin  

G.


----------



## littledevil (24. Juni 2004)

Hey wo denn bei Kemnath? Meinst du die Kiesgrube da Nordöstlich.. bei ähh keine  Ahnung wie das heißt


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2004)

Mmmh, müßt so östlich sein.
Richtung Alten-oder Neusteinreuth. So ungefähr.

G.


----------



## sunnyDH (24. Juni 2004)

ne, eigentlich hab ich gar keinen lettenbruder gesehen, nur das auto von einem lettenbruder! weil das da in spiegelschrift draufstand konnt ichs aber im vorbeifahren (mim bus) net lesen! und später als ich da zu fuß vorbeikam, war das auto weg und ist seitdem nimmer da aufgetaucht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (24. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh, müßt so östlich sein.
> Richtung Alten-oder Neusteinreuth. So ungefähr.
> 
> G.


Glaube wir reden von der selben Sache     
Schick mir ne mail und ich fahr auch mit..


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube wir reden von der selben Sache
> Schick mir ne mail und ich fahr auch mit..



Mißt, zu späht.
Komm jetzt grade von dort.
Mußt wieder allein rumhampeln.
Fürs Wochenende bin ich schon ausgebucht. Aber nächste Woche, so Nachmittag wär mal gut.
Ich such mal ein Bild her, dann weißt ob des gleiche ist.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2004)

So hier mal ein Bild.
Also zum Größenvergleich: Die 4 Landezonen sind ja ganz gut zu erkennen. 
Die unhöchste is die 2te von links. Ist so 1.80m.

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (25. Juni 2004)

hm....auto mit schriftzug? schade, dann kann ichs auch nicht gewesen sein, hab ja kein auto, zur zeit aber auch kein fahrrad und daheim auch kein internet  
also um genau zu sein hab ich im moment nur stress, bin aber sehr häufig in BT zu treffen und würd auch gern mal da mitfahren bei streetsession   suche mir gerade ein passendes bike....
viele grüße an alle!!!


----------



## littledevil (25. Juni 2004)

@Jörg: Mittwoch könnt evtl klappen nächste Woche.. restliche Zeit bin ich im Ausland


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Mittwoch könnt evtl klappen nächste Woche.. restliche Zeit bin ich im Ausland



Im Ausland??
Wir (Chikkenfeet, Sascha und ich) treffen uns schon mal Montag um 17 Uhr dort.

G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muzipok (25. Juni 2004)

HI!

muß mich mal kurz hier einklinken, da ihr ja scheints Ahnung habt von der Bayreuther MTB Gegend.

Ich bin Ende nächster Woche 3 Tage in Bayreuth. Meine Freundin macht Sporteignungsprüfung dort, und ich wollt gern bissl radln gehn. Also so mit Bergen oder so.
NUn hab ich mich gefragt, wo das bei euch da oben wohl am besten geht?
Irgendwas mit so 30-50km und ca 1000-1500hm wär so mein Wunsch.

Gibts eine Internetseite mit Karten oder schönen Touren?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Alex


----------



## littledevil (26. Juni 2004)

Sachsen    bin dort bis Dienstag und ab Donnerstag wieder..
War übrigens gestern mal bei der Kiesgrube.. bist ja schon ein paar mal dort rumgefahren wie es scheint.. der höchste ist ja rechts aus dem bild raus, bzw ganz links mit der Lücke zwischen Landung und Absprung.. evtl wart ich noch bis meine Schutzausrüstung komplett ist


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Sachsen    bin dort bis Dienstag und ab Donnerstag wieder..
> War übrigens gestern mal bei der Kiesgrube.. bist ja schon ein paar mal dort rumgefahren wie es scheint.. der höchste ist ja rechts aus dem bild raus, bzw ganz links mit der Lücke zwischen Landung und Absprung.. evtl wart ich noch bis meine Schutzausrüstung komplett ist



Stimmt der Höchste is nimmer im Bild   
Wollt ja niemanden schocken  
Also wennste Mittwoch Zeit und evtl. Schutzausrüstung hast.

G.


----------



## munchin Monster (26. Juni 2004)

WIESO wird muzipok einfach ignoriert? -

wie wär's mal mit tourenvorschlägen?    ich selber kenn mich im fichtelgebirge leider schlecht aus oder hier in der umgebung... also-

tz - 


-


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Sachsen    bin dort bis Dienstag und ab Donnerstag wieder..
> War übrigens gestern mal bei der Kiesgrube.. bist ja schon ein paar mal dort rumgefahren wie es scheint.. der höchste ist ja rechts aus dem bild raus, bzw ganz links mit der Lücke zwischen Landung und Absprung.. evtl wart ich noch bis meine Schutzausrüstung komplett ist



Also Mittwoch is dann doch net so gut bei mir. Ist eigentlich der einzige Tag wos net geht.  

@Muzipok: Es gibt eine Internetseite mit guten Tourenvorschlägen die genau das treffen was du suchst. 
Nur weiß ich jetzt net genau nimmer  wie die heißt. 
Irgendwie MTB-Fichtelgebirge oder sowas . Mist ich weiß es echt nimmer 
Aber irgendwer im Forum hier müßte des schoh wissen  
Mußt mal bei Google eingeben.
Es wurde diese Woche auch ein kommpletter Mountaibikeweg um den Ochsenkopf und drauf ausgeschildert.
Wird wohl auf der Bischofsgrüner oder Warmensteinacher Internetseite zu finden sein.

G.


----------



## ferdi3 (26. Juni 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> HI!
> 
> muß mich mal kurz hier einklinken, da ihr ja scheints Ahnung habt von der Bayreuther MTB Gegend.
> 
> ...




www.mountainbike-franken.de die Touren Ochsenkopf und Schneeberg
www.mountainbike-fichtelgebirge.de Tour Zentralmassiv

Bin selber allerdings noch keine der Touren gefahren.

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## littledevil (27. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also Mittwoch is dann doch net so gut bei mir. Ist eigentlich der einzige Tag wos net geht.


..na ab Montag  in 8 Tagen bin ich wieder Vollzeit einsatzfähig  
Dann schauen wir mal weiter  
bis dann


----------



## munchin Monster (29. Juni 2004)

Wer von euch cc-bikern ist am kommenden Wochende

3./4. Juli, d.h. samstag/sonntag in Kulmbach beim cc-rennen?
riesen rahmenprogramm und am samstag abend meisterschaften im team fahren... wird bestimmt super ! fahre am sonntag auch beim rennen mit in der "fun klasse" - entspricht der hobbyklasse.


[email protected] (dimb racing team) is auch mit von der partie... 


mfg benni


----------



## muzipok (30. Juni 2004)

hi,

danke für die Links zu den Strecken.

ALex


----------



## Exilhesse (6. Juli 2004)

Hmm, endlich habe ich den passende Artikel entdeckt.

Bin Student in Bayreuth (Gecko  ) und fahre auch Mountainbike, leider noch ein altes Schrottding und mit einem kaputten Körper  (keine Kondition, Knie kaputt, Lunge/Herz zu klein und zu dick  ).
Ich bin eigentlich fast täglich auf der BT 3 Route (aus "Radeln im Landkreis Bayreuth"  ) und pflüge dort über die Waldautobahn. Downhill etc is nicht mein Ding, eher länger Touren, aber des geht mit dem Rad und mit den gerade ge"tape"ten Knien net.

P.s. Mein Bike ist total unfefedert, deswegen is Downhill und alles andere ausser lange Strecken auf Wald, Forst und Wanderwegen fahren unmöglich und meinem kaputten Körper tuts auch nicht gut 

P.p.s. Bin gerade in der Aufbauphase, aber mit nem kaputten Tretlager (so wie sich das anhört) und beschissenen Komponenten macht auch das keinen Spass.

P.p.p.s. Bin eigentlich aus Frankfurt/Main (wo ich auch immer mawieder hinzurück fahr  ) und 20 Jahre alt.

Und jetzt kommt ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (7. Juli 2004)

"Und jetzt kommt ihr"

bin mir noch nich so ganz sicher, ob das jetzt ne Auffoderung war ?!
Sollen wir jetzt auch unsere physischen, psychischen und velotistischen Schäden aufführen?? 
Ich fahr Freeride und Dirt, hab seit dem letzten Bikeparkausflug ein angeschlagenes Knie und bin damals schon mit defektem Dämpfer, abgenutzten Ritzeln und verbogener Kette gefahren. Beim Radeln holt man sich meist nur Abschürfungen, die schlimmen Verletzungen bekommt man eher vom Schulsport - is bei mir zumindest so 

P.S: Lunge und Herz kann man großtrainieren - z.B. mit viel Biken. Da werden dann auch die Fettreserven umgewandelt! 

P.P.S: Durch mehr Muskeln werden die Knie entlastet, dann kannst auch härteres Zeug fahren.

P.P.P.S: Mit dem knarzenden Tretlager würd ich eher nachts fahren! 
   Macht 1. sowieso mehr Spaß!
   Du belästigst 2. keine anderen mit den ekligen Geräuschen!
  ...und 3. fallen dich bei dem Lärm auch keine wilden Tiere an!

ride hard, stay cool!


----------



## sunnyDH (7. Juli 2004)

1. bin auch 20
2. brauch dringend ferien
3. is aber nicht (noch nicht) drin
4. bin nämlich im klausurenstress
5. linkes knie tut weh
6. mein kopf manchmal auch
7. meinem bike gehts gut
8. mir nicht
9. hab zudem noch ne juckende narbe
10. heute juckt die nicht
11. morgen wird sicher schönes wetter
12. komm nie zum fahren
13. wenn ich fahr, dann dh
14. bin noch nie von nem wilden tier angefallen worden
15. immer nur von bösen bäumen
16. mein bike fährt besser als ich
17. was keine kunst ist
18. noch fragen?


----------



## munchin Monster (7. Juli 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> 7. meinem bike gehts gut


lol is doch die hauptsache  



			
				sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> 11. morgen wird sicher schönes wetter


stimmt heute is schönes wetter   



			
				sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> 12. komm nie zum fahren


ich auch nich     bin aber am sonntag rennen gefahrn   



			
				sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> 13. wenn ich fahr, dann dh


... wovon man keine kondition bekommt... in deinem fall    hab jedenfalls bei dir noch nix auffälligeres bemerkt.... mussd mal was machn  aber is ja schwierig mit studium... hm ich weiss... bei mir auch mit schule   


			
				sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> 14. bin noch nie von nem wilden tier angefallen worden


ich will nie wieder bekanntschaft mit so nem großen schwarzen kläffer (dobermann) haben, den sein herrchen nicht unter kontrolle hat *angst*   


			
				sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> 16. mein bike fährt besser als ich


is bei mir auch der fall... aber das ändert sich mit der zeit     


			
				sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> 18. noch fragen?



nö aber mir is langweilig *ne scherz*  

also muss denn ma weiter !... und wennsd ma widda lust hast auf ne gemütliche "tour" dann gib bescheid   

cya benni


----------



## Bigribiker (8. Juli 2004)

ich hätte noch ne Frage!
darf ich dich mal treffen?? bin allerdings noch keine 20 und hab - wie gesagt - grad kein geländetaugliches Bike  weil das Letzte mir nicht gewachsen war    



@all
wenn jemand den Typen vom GMG kennt, dem das BMX mit der Verlaufsfarbe gehört: sagt dem A****, der soll das Gerät gefälligst abschließen..... wenn er son Teil schon nicht verdient hat, soll ers nich gleich aufs Spiel setzen, sonst hängt irgendwann ein böser Zettel dran oder es is gar nicht mehr da!!!

Allen, die nich so leichtfertig mit ihren Rädern umgehen, viele Grüße!!


----------



## Exilhesse (8. Juli 2004)

Ich hab noch Fragen 
Trefft ihr euch eigentlich auch manchmal?
War aus dem vielen Spam im Fred net ersichtlich  , weil ja der Leistungswille steigt, wenn man in ner Gruppe fährt und mir alleine schon oft mal langweilig wird.
Ach, in Klausurstress bin ich auch, hab schon eine hinter mir, moin kommt wieder eine und dann stehen noch 5 an und en Praktikum und etc und damit sind die Ferien auch malwieder dahin.

Welche Radläden in BT und Umland sucht ihr denn auf? Ich bin öfter mal, wenn ich es schaffe beim Flickwerk und lass das was machen/machs selber. und ihr?

P.s. 11. morgen wird sicher schönes wetter, hätte ich mal bloss nicht druf gehört, stand heute im schönsten Schutt, den ich dieses Jahr aufm Bike hinter mir hab und danach konnte ich mich auswringen


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juli 2004)

hallo exilhesse,

fährst du touren? - wenn dir langweilig ist, ich fahre auch regelmäßig mountainbike (crosscountry & touren), also wenn du mal lust hast meld dich    ich pass mich jedem tempo an.

zu den radläden :  ich gehe meist zum multicycle bayreuth, denn das ist meiner Ansicht nach der beste Radladen in Bayreuh. Man wird kompetent beraten und kriegt alles was man will... 

ich persönlich mag z.b. den RAD KOLLER, der auch am Bahnhof ist so wie der MULTICYCLE, gar nicht !.... da ist der service meiner ansicht nach nicht so gut.

also die beste wahl für ambitionierte biker sollte der multicycle bayreuth sein, wenn man dagegen ein billiges stadtrad oder räder für seine kleinsten braucht, dann in den HENSEL & KOLLER rein    

AUFRUF :

IHR BIKER DA DRAUSSEN, WER HAT LUST MAL MIT MIR NE TOUR ZU FAHRN ?       meldet euhc!   

das wars vorerst!


cya benni


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juli 2004)

achja ich hab seit gestern nen neue vorbau *stolzbin*       

 

hoffentl. tut jezt mein rücken nicht mehr weh   

 

- benni


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juli 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> Allen, die nich so leichtfertig mit ihren Rädern umgehen, viele Grüße!!



gut, dass du das ansprichst bigribiker    ... das thema interessiert mich jetz mal   

wie ist das mit euren rädern? fahrt ihr damit zum bäcker oder sonstwohin? - stellt ihr es woanders als im keller ab? schliesst ihr es ab? oder stellt ihr es überhaupt irgendwo ab?

bei mir sind fahrten zum bäcker oder in die stadt, um irgendwelche besorgungen zu machen absolut tabu.. ich fahre mit dem bike z.b. nur zu freunden wo ich es auch sicher irgendwo reinstellen kann    sowas nennt man wohl liebe    oder einfach nur vorsicht   
wie auch immer...

SCHREIBT MAL, WIE IHR IN BEZIEHUNG ZU EUREM BIKE STEHT, und ob ihr es überhaupt aus den augen lasst...


mfg benni


----------



## Exilhesse (10. Juli 2004)

Ich mach damit nur Sport , also 3 mal die Woche raus aus dem Keller und ab durch den Wald. Sonst eigentlich nix, auch wenn das Rad nix wert ist.
Fahr auch nicht in die Uni damit, dazu nehm ich den Bus (gibts mehr zu sehen  ) und einkaufen entweder mit meinem geliebten Auto oder eben, da man ja eh über den Markt muss mitm Bus.

Aber eigentlich hasse ich mein Rad, bzw die verdammte Altus Schaltung und die Suntour-Teile und das Fehlen jeglicher Federung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (10. Juli 2004)

also mein "Zwischen-den-Schulen-hin-und-herpendel-Bike" hab ich durch ein Pakt mit dem Hausmeister im Schulkeller untergebracht, das steht aber ansonsten auch mal 2 Stunden vorm GMG abgeschlossen, aber welcher Idiot sollte auch ein auseinanderfallendes BMX mit angebrochenem Lenker klauen??
Bei mir daheim (in Bigri) kann man sein Rad auch mal ein paar Minuten vorm Supermarkt abstellen ohne Angst drum haben zu müssen. Wenn ich in Bayreuth oder ner größeren Stadt wohnen würd, würd ich das Rad nachts mit in die Wohnung nehmen und mir für die Zwangsfahrten zu Uni und Einkaufen son 3-Gang-Damenrad mit XXL-tief Einstieg zulegen  auf jeden Fall irgendwas günstiges, was zu mehr als 3% von der Versicherung ersetzt wird!
Jetzt hab ich auch gesehen, wem das unabgeschlossene BMX gehört.... und? natürlich! Wieder son kleines obercooles Kind, was von den Eltern alles in Arsch geschoben kriegt und dem aber selber alles *******gal is! Oh man, da kann ich mich schon wieder aufregen! ...aber morgen beginnen "wir" mal gescheit was zu tun für das "Friereiden im Fichtelgebirge"!!!! ...Hoffentlich!


----------



## Bigribiker (10. Juli 2004)

....und wenn das Rad dann mit in der Wohnung is, aber es trotzdem noch friert eventuell, dann nehm ichs mit ins Bett und wärm es...aber Vorsicht bei Nachahmung...nicht, dass das Bike dann pötzlich im Arsch is   
Wenn ihr ne Freundin habt, empfehl ich das "Mit-in-die-Wohnung-Nehmen" nur bei ner Mehrzimmerwohnung, sonst wird die Freundin eifersüchtig..oder ihr nehmt ihr Bike auch mit in die Wohnung und lehnt die Räder dann aneinander...vielleicht vermehren sie sich dann ja....muss das jetzt mal ausprobieren...könnt ich nämlich gut gebrauchen....muss nur noch ein Bike mit nem Ständer finden.....


----------



## Bigribiker (10. Juli 2004)

ACHTUNG! ACHTUNG!

NICHT ALLES ERNST NEHMEN, WAS SONDERBARE MENSCHEN EINEM SAMSTAG ODER SONNTAG ERZÄHLEN!!! SIE KÖNNTEN AM ABEND DAVOR ABSURDER WEISE AUF EINER SONDERBAREN VERANSTALTUNG GEWESEN SEIN UND STEHEN EVENTUELL NOCH UNTER DEN NACHWIRKUNGEN!!!


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Juli 2004)

deine posting sind einfach spitze bigribiker    ich lach mich schief lol -- v.a. letztes posting   

manchmal würde ihc mein bike echt gerne mit ins bett nehmen.. im sommer schlafe ich meistens unten im keller im hobbyraum, wo auch ein bett steht und mein bike   

zu dieser jahreszeit fühle ich mich am wohlsten    stundenlang biken und dann abends neben dem bike einschlafen bzw. vorher tv guggn    da fällt schon der ein oder andere lustvolle blick aufs bike   

hehe....    ich persl. lasse mein bike nie aus den augen.. ich traue nicht mal meinen eigenen familienmitgliedern, d.h. keiner fasst mein bike an...

manchmal krieg ich sogar nen koller wenn meine mutter das bike auf die seite stellt wegen wäsche oder ähnlichem etc. .. naja sie fasst es auch nicht liebevoll genug an   

also muss ezt ma los man sihet sich !


mfg benni


----------



## Bigribiker (11. Juli 2004)

oh man oh man....Danke, danke!!! so viel Lob...

...allerdings würd ich mein Bike auch Familienmitgliedern anvertrauen....is auch mittlerweile fast nichts mehr wert. Bei den Lettenbrüdern hab ich auch die andere Seite kennengelernt und gemerkt, dass es sehr angenehm is, wenn man auch andere Leute mit seinem Rad fahren lässt bzw. auch mal mit nem anderen Bike fahren kann. Wie das jedoch bei mir wär, wenn ich ein anderes Rad hätt, weiß ich nicht - kann ich nicht genau sagen...
Dass bei mir immer Zimmer häufiger das ein oder andere Rad steht, hat auch andere Gründe: Immer Zimmer herrscht nich so viel Wind und Wetter und man kann die Musik auch mal lauter machen. Also erledige ich Arbeiten am Rad am liebsten im Zimmer auch wenn ich mich da platztechnisch sehr einschränken muss 

MFG, der Freak


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Juli 2004)

naja den lettenbrüdern würd ich mein bike schon anvertraun  
sind ja schließlich profis...

aber meinen bruder lass ich nich damit fahren, der gibt mir viel zu wenig acht auf dinge im allgemeinen... außerdem würde der, wenn er was kaputt macht die schuld nur aufs bike schieben ... (macht er bei allen dingen generell so    lol.... naja )

was ich ungerne mache, mein bike irgendwelchen deppen überlassen... einmal hab ich mit kumpels getroffen und dann hab ichs bike einmal aus den augen gelassen dann war der näcshte schon weg mit dem ding und stand dann 500 meter weiter bei ner anderen gruppe von leuten aus meiner klasse und hat an der gabel rumgespielt...    sowas kann böse ausgehen, vor allem wenns so n riese is der die gabel mal "austestet", d.h. durchschlagen lässt rofl... naja... aus fehlern lernt man nur...

ich freu mich schon irre auf nächstes jahr, da schaffe ich mir nen neuen felgensatz an.. wird auch zeit, bei dem billiggescheiss des ich fahr... rigida zac 19 lol .... hau-wech-die-********-felgen für 80 euro lol   


naja muss jetz ma widda los... lol und achja wenn mich mal jemand zum freeriden oder downhillen mitnehmen will.. wollt ich scho imma mal machen *ernst meinen tut* einfach mal wo runterheizen oder mal a bissl höher springen als sonst-.


also 

cya all - benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (12. Juli 2004)

ick find dit aber auch sch****, dass des Zeug alles so teuer is!!!! Schüler, wie ick ener bin, könnn den Kram ja kom noch bezahlen :_( bin immer froh, dit die Kompletträder einigermaßen annehmbar sind - so preislich gesehen...
wenn ick demnächst mein Bike wieder herjerichtet hab, dann könnn mir ja mal fahrn oder wennst ein Auto hast und auch ein bisschen weiter fahren würdest, dann gick mal bei Friereiden im Fichtelgebirge zu den übrigen Lettenbrüdern...wennst in Bt wohnst, dürfte der Ochsenkopf wohl dit Näheste für dick sein....
Ade
der Freak


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Juli 2004)

ick hab doch keen downhill bike oder n freeride bike, wa!   

wie alt biste denn kleener? ick bin schon stolze 15 jahre alt... dit is janz annehmlich... aber geld hab ick natürlich auch nüscht vül...

aber ich steck so ziemlcih alles ins bike was ich an geld bekomme..

also ich bin ja 15 deswegen ahb ich kein auto    .. .achja was fährst du eigentl. genau? touren & cc ? dann kömma ja ma fahrn - ochsenkopf oda so..


meld dich ma !


sers


----------



## Exilhesse (12. Juli 2004)

Wo kauft ihr denn eure Bekleidung?
War heute bei Koller, weil ich dringend ne Hose brauche, die übers Knie geht, sprich ne 3/4 Trägerhose, aber der hatte nix da. Weiß nicht, wo ich sonst nach hinsoll, der Rest, bei dem ich vor einiger Zeit war, hatte fast nix an Bekleidung. Brauche also Hilfe, denn als Studi hab ich zu wenig Zeit zum suchen und ihr habt bestimmt Ahnung.


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2004)

einfach zum multicycle... der is auch in der carl schüller straße... gleichrechts neben diesem brillengeschäft... 100m vom koller entfernt... 

also wenn wir jetzt von unserem geliebten bayreuth sprechen!


ich kann mir leider keine bekleidung ausm radgeschäft leisten... ich bleib bei aldi und lidl im moment.. da gibts auch ab und zu super dinge...

weil 70 euro aufwärts is mir für ne gescheite bike trägerhose zu teuer!


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2004)

ich finde der multicycle hat einfach den besten service... und den billigsten! 

wenn du was an deinem bike machen lassen musst/willst, dann geh zum multicycle... billiger kommst du in bayreuth & umgebung nicht weg   


achja sorry exilhesse, falls du beim multicycle schon warst... der müsste aber normalerweise immer was gescheites an bekleidung da haben !

- benni


----------



## StuMan (13. Juli 2004)

Jo, Aldi und Lidl würd ich auch empfehlen. Wenns beim Multicycle nix gibt, kannste auch mal zum Schulz nach Neuenmarkt schauen. Ist halt etwas weiter weg, in Neuenmarkt (hinter Trebgast). Der hat aber eigentlich auch immer bissl was da.


----------



## Bigribiker (13. Juli 2004)

@acid
ich hab ein Nicolai Trombone, wie es auch immer unter dem Namen steht. Das hat so etwa 10cm Federweg vorn und hinten, damit fahr ich alles. Also CC oder XC oder wie immer man das auch schreiben will. Touren eher selten, ich bin mehr der Fan von kurzen und knackigen Ausritten und hab auch nich so viel Zeit fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Touren, die lÃ¤ngsten Touren, die ich fahr, sind die Fahrten zur Schule. Ansonsten fahr ich eher Freeride, wenn ich das bei mir so nennen darf. Meine Lieblingstageszeit dafÃ¼r ist nachts....optimal, wenns dann auch noch Winter ist  Ich bin 18 5/6, hab zwar nen FÃ¼hrerschein und auch kein Auto  Fahren kÃ¶nne mer scho mol, aber demnÃ¤chst hab ich Besuch und keine Zeit 

@Bekleidung....
1. Handschuhe, Schoner, Helm, etc. kauf ich nur noch im Motorradladen....um genau zu sein bei POLO in Laineck - so heiÃt das glaub ich. Das ist teils halb so teuer, wie im Bikeshop...und  dass die BelÃ¼ftung dann nicht ganz so gut is, mehm ich dafÃ¼r in Kauf! 
2.Hosen, Pullover, etc....fahr seit Ã¼ber fÃ¼nf Jahren mit nem NKD-Pulli (*g*) Hosen vom Aldi oder in BT aus irgend nem grÃ¶Ãerem Kaufhaus sind auch ziemlich gut und gÃ¼nstig...leider sind mir jetzt die kurzen Hosen ausgegangen, im GeiÃkopf und zu Dual und Dirt an sich trag ich ne alte geerbte Jeans, die mir eigentlich ein ganzes StÃ¼ck zu groÃ is - passen aber wenigstens die Protektoren gut drunter! Billighosen ham zwar nich so viel Stil, aber wenn sie hie is, is net so schad drum und als Lettenbruder saut man die Hose ja auch gern mal ein...wer macht sowas schon mit ner 120â¬ Hose.....
3. Socken, Funktionsunterhemd, Nierengurt, Hals und GesichtwÃ¤rmer.... in der Bike war letztens son kleiner Katalog, da war lauter so Zeug relativ gÃ¼nstig drin....muss noch mal nachschauen, von welcher Firma....

cu.ce

P.S: kennt jemand von den Bayreuthern ne junge Frau mit nem roten Golf (2 oder 3) und dem Kennzeichen BT:EN XXX ???


----------



## Exilhesse (13. Juli 2004)

Komm nicht aus BT, wie der Name schon sagt, kann aber ma an der Uni nach dem Auto gucken, wieso denn? Hätte die dich fast plattgemacht? Kann ma gucken im Studiengang gibts en paar, die alte Golf fahren, auch rote.

Thx für die Tips zum Thema Bekleidung, bin eben von viel Auswahl verwöhnt, da ich aus FFM komme und da gibts genug.


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juli 2004)

ich fahr heute vielleicht mal bei der "Feierabendrunde" des ADFC mit lol   

brauche mal etwas gesellschaft und die 'leute' dort wollt ich mir auch mal anguggn...   

also sers - muss etz in die schule und hoffe das es heute gegen abend nicht allzu schweine-kalt ist   


cya benni    (aka. acidrider)


----------



## Bigribiker (14. Juli 2004)

nene....ganz im Gegenteil, die is mir 2x auf der Straße in Bt begegnet...sie PKW und ich leider immer BMX.....letztes mal hat sie mir - so war mir zumindest - die Vorfahrt geschenkt. (hach - wie romantisch!!!) ...und ich würd sie gern mal außerhalb des Bayreuther Straßenverkehrs treffen  ...aber brauchst jetzt deshalb nich den Uni-Parkplatz abgrasen!!! 
Was hört ihr eigentlich für Musik??

cu.ce


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juli 2004)

wenn ihr nen biker mit nem CUBE ACID seht, der durch die bayreuther fußgängerzone fegt oder durch die Innenstadt...

    

das bin dann ich, denn ich bin ab jetzt wieder regelmäßig unterwegs weil ich wieder zeit zum biken hab    fränkische schweiz - ich komme ! (mistelgau, obernsees, nankendorf,breitenlesau, forchheim)   

fichtelgebirge ich komme auch bald    



cya all


----------



## sunnyDH (14. Juli 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> ... wovon man keine kondition bekommt... in deinem fall    hab jedenfalls bei dir noch nix auffälligeres bemerkt.... mussd mal was machn  aber is ja schwierig mit studium... hm ich weiss... bei mir auch mit schule
> 
> 
> also muss denn ma weiter !... und wennsd ma widda lust hast auf ne gemütliche "tour" dann gib bescheid
> ...



vergleich mal bitte net schule mit studium, schule is ja echt kindergarten!
im übrigen braucht man für dh wohl kondition und wenn ich oft fahren würde, hätt ich die demzufolge auch...und von wegen "gemütliche tour mit benni"     da muss ich ja lachen



> ich hätte noch ne Frage! darf ich dich mal treffen??



hab kaum zeit. außerdem - glaub mir - so interessant bin ich auch wieder nich ...

zum thema:
mein bike würd ich nie aus den augen lassen! aber jemanden, den ich kenn, damit fahren lassen schon. und nen lettenbruder würd ich erst recht damit fahren lassen, damit das bike mal merkt, für was es eigentlich gebaut is    
mein bruder bekommts nicht, denn der sagt ständig, dass des rmx shice is ...


cu!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema:
> mein bike würd ich nie aus den augen lassen! aber jemanden, den ich kenn, damit fahren lassen schon. und nen lettenbruder würd ich erst recht damit fahren lassen, damit das bike mal merkt, für was es eigentlich gebaut is


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Juli 2004)

also sunny ich kenn studenten die ham zeit regelmäßig sport zu machen... naja vllt. liegts ja auch an deinem studienfach oder was du eben studierst   

will ja hier nichts und niemanden schlecht machen aber du musst schon zugeben dass die meisten xc fahrer halt mehr kondition haben oder haben müssen als downhillfahrer    oder berichtigt mich eingehend mit wissenschaftlichen belegen, wenn ich falsch liege...

und was soll das ? von wegen "gemütliche tour mit benni".. ich mein wir können auhc ma ne richtig schöne schnelle lange harte tour machen lol    wenn dus drauf ankommen lassen willst... ich schätze aber kaum das du länger als ne stunde durchhalten wirst, es sei denn du hast trainiert    

naja    aber downhill - trotzdem fädd respekt    soviel nerven hätt ich dann doch widda ned =)


cya


----------



## Bigribiker (15. Juli 2004)

@acid
gib den downhillern ein CC-Rad und sie versenken dich eventuell bergaufwärts, weil die Räder, die sie sonst da teilweise hochstrampeln müssen, so etwa das doppelte wiegen! Ich persönlich hätt vielleicht bis einschließlich nächsten Dienstag mal Zeit für ne Tour in der Umgebung BT, nenn mal ein Termin und ich kann dir sagen, wies aussieht, ich trainier zwar grad  für nen Triathlon, bin mir aber über meine Kondition nich ganz im Klaren.

@Sunny
Schade, dass du so unterinteressant und vielbeschäftigt bist :_( allerdings würd ich dann mal bei Bedarf dein Rad "testfahren". 

Grüße, LB Carsten

achso:
@Acid
...in der Fußgängerzone is Schrittgeschwindigkeit geboten, bzw. nur diese zulässig!!!    Da darfst du nur ganz langsam cruisen! Ne im Ernst, so ne Fußgängerzone mit so vielen jungen Frauen und hin und wieder Bikerkollegen/innen wär mir viel zu schade, um da in einer Minute durchgejagt zu sein! Da siehst du nichts von der schönen Natur und dich und dein Gift kann auch niemand bewundern, es sei denn du fährst so wie der Alex Grill und machst überall so BunnyHops ein Meter hoch und drei Meter weit und springst vom Karstadt oder so ähnlich  Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel am Carre oder an mir (...)  wir haben für die City von vornherein nur Räder mit 15km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit  oder fahr wenigstens auf dem Vorderrad oder auf dem Hinterrad!!! ....naja, im Endeffekt musst es aber selber wissen! Nach dem mich die Polizei aber ermahnt hat, dass Schrittgeschwindigkeit auch für Biker gilt, hab ich entdeckt, dass langsam fahren da viel sinnvoller ist!

....und ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Frage schon gestellt hatte: Was hört ihr denn so für Musik???

Viele Grüße!!


----------



## sunnyDH (16. Juli 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> @acid
> gib den downhillern ein CC-Rad und sie versenken dich eventuell bergaufwärts, weil die Räder, die sie sonst da teilweise hochstrampeln müssen, so etwa das doppelte wiegen!



eben! und ich hab ja auch nie von *meiner* kondition gesprochen! das ich keine hab, weiß ich selbst.



> @Sunny
> Schade, dass du so unterinteressant und vielbeschäftigt bist :_( allerdings würd ich dann mal bei Bedarf dein Rad "testfahren".
> Grüße, LB Carsten



 
vielbeschäftigt bin ich allerdings!
mein rad hab ich zur zeit auch gar nicht hier und werd das vor dem nächsten semester auch gar nicht mehr hier haben, weil ich vorher nich mehr heimkomme. aber ich würds dich schon mal fahren lassen, kein thema!



> Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel am Carre oder an mir (...)  wir haben für die City von vornherein nur Räder mit 15km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit  oder fahr wenigstens auf dem Vorderrad oder auf dem Hinterrad!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> @acid: was nützt dir deine ganze kondi, wenn du keine technik hast? ich seh das immer auf den cc-rennen, sobald da mal was technisches reingebaut is, fangen die des fluchen an und müssen schieben!
> ...


----------



## OLB Carre (16. Juli 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel am Carre oder an mir (...)  wir haben für die City von vornherein nur Räder mit 15km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit  oder fahr wenigstens auf dem Vorderrad oder auf dem Hinterrad!!!


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juli 2004)

lol... also ich hab mehr fahrtechnik als kondition   

und als ich vor 2 wochen in kulmbach das cc rennen mitgefahren bin, waren technisch sauschwere passagen drinnen... da hats sogar die elitefahrer teilweise auf die fresse gelegt    

mit fahrtechnik hab ich kein problem...

aber ich denke mir, dass ich als "normal-fahrer" keinen bunny hop fahren müssen kann oder nen 200 meter wheelie oder gar aufm vorderrad    

naja soviel zu dem thema    


cya & greetz!


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juli 2004)

achja, auf wievielen cc-rennen bist du denn so?     rofl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (17. Juli 2004)

...an wen war die letzte Frage genau??? 
Ich bin bisher keine CC-Rennen gefahren, vielleicht mal diesen Herbst - oder wenn du mich mal mitnimmst  
wie gesagt, ich mach zur Zeit mehr so Triathlon.... da is leider gar nischt mit Technik, sonst würd ich mich da wohler fühlen, kann allerdings nich genau sagen, wie gut meine Technik im Moment is....nur soviel: es gab auch schon Tage, an denen ich mich am Bigriner Naturlehrpfad wohlgefühlt hab 
...desweiteren kann ich auch keine Wheelies...brauch ich aber auch nicht unbedingt! Hauptsache Cruisen und die Landschaft genießen! - zumindest in der Fußgängerzone!
Viele Grüße an alle!!!


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juli 2004)

die frage mit den cc-rennen war an sunny gerichtet    war aber auch mehr oder weniger nicht ganz ernst gemeint..


@ bigribiker : 


ich & [email protected] (ibc dimb racing team) fahren vielleicht am 18.september beim 2. Querfeldeinmarathon in den Ausläufern des Frankenwaldes mit.

Das Startgeld beträgt 15 euro, und du kannst zwischen verschiedenen Distanzen auswählen:

Einsteigerrunde: 17km/ ca. 300hm
Kurzstrecke: Strecke 1x = 33km/ 820hm
Langstrecke: Strecke 2x = 66km/ 1640hm
Marathon: Strecke 3x = 99km/ 2460hm

wir fahren die Kurzstrecke... das dürfte eigentlich ganz knackig sein    zumindest fahr ich die und der matze wahrscheinlich auch.


wenn du lust drauf hast, dann lass dir dass doch mal durch den kopf gehen... infos findest du auch unter RSV SCHNECKENLOHE 


mfg benni


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2004)

Also erstmal an Bigribiker: Du fährst definitiv 300000000000% weitere Wheelies wie ich. Und heut hat alles super geklappt (Bikegestell).

Und @Acidrider: Hab mich auch mal für´nen Marathon angemeldet. Am 8. August. Hat aber glaube 68 Euro gekostet die Anmeldung.  
Sind so ungefähr 2300 Hm aber dafür nur so 30km.
Werd mit meinem 19kg Bike fahren   Wenn schon dann anstrengend 
Hab dir wahrscheinlich jetzt was falsches suggeriert  , aber es ist schon jedes Wort wahr  

Und ich hab zwar net so die Ausdauerkraft gepachtet   , aber Downhiller müssen auf ihre Weise mehr Ausdauer habe als CCler und umgekehrt.
Sobald einer den Rythmus des anderen aufgezwungen bekommt geht er unter.
Nur der Dhler kann halt dann nimmer und der CCler lebt gefährlich  

G.


----------



## sunnyDH (20. Juli 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> achja, auf wievielen cc-rennen bist du denn so?     rofl




haha, du wirst immer witziger!!!
1. bin ich zufälligerweise in nem mtb-verein, die machen jedes jahr nen großes renn-event, wo ich jedes jahr anwesend bin(fahr net mit, aber ma sieht die strecke ja), außerdem fahr ich auch immer brav die vereinsmeisterschaft mit.
2. is mein bruder viele jahre lang cc-rennen gefahren, wo ich oft genug dabei war!
also echt, du hast voll die große klappe und weißt überhaupt net, was du laberst...


----------



## munchin Monster (20. Juli 2004)

danke für's kompliment... du musst es ja wissen      lololololololol


----------



## littledevil (20. Juli 2004)

Servus! 
Also an alle CC-Fahrer: 8.8.04 (glaub ich jedenfalls) Bike Rennen in Pressath/Oberpfalz!! Traumhafte Strecke, schöne Singletrails!! Da könnt ihr ja mal eure Form checken.. auch alle Freerider/Downhiller können hier gerne mal den Crossern zeigen dass man nicht nur runter schnell ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StuMan (20. Juli 2004)

Jo, die Pressather Strecke ist nett! Bin ich auch schon mal mitgefahren. Sehr schicke Gegend da!


----------



## littledevil (21. Juli 2004)

StuMan schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, die Pressather Strecke ist nett! Bin ich auch schon mal mitgefahren. Sehr schicke Gegend da!


   Yes!!


----------



## Bigribiker (21. Juli 2004)

AN ALLE: FREITAG AM 23. IS IN WAISCHENFELD ROCK IN DER BURG! WIRD SUPERLUSTIG! WER NICHT HINKOMMT, VERPASST WAS! 
Viele Grüße,
carsten


----------



## Bigribiker (28. Juli 2004)

Hey, was'n los hier?

Nichts???

Ich hatte heut am GMG Triathlon, wär zwar beim Schwimmen fast ertrunken, hab aber beim Radeln wieder einiges gut gemacht  An welche Schule gehst du eigentlich Acid??
Vor mir war leider nur noch der Flo Höhne oder wie der heißt. Was heißt leider? Der hats auf jeden Fall verdient!! Der kennt auch Deutschlands Elite von Wettkämpfen und fährt CC auf ziemlich hohem Niveau.....
also, schreibt mal wieder was!!!
MFG,
BGB


----------



## munchin Monster (28. Juli 2004)

mein rad is im moment fahruntauglich... muss die bremsen einstellen... mach ich morgen oda so... im moment geh ich seit 2 wochen nur noch laufen... keine ahnung... hatte irgendwie in letzter zeit keine motivation aufs rad zu steigen, besser gesagt voll die depri phase.. naja jetz geh ichs vielleicht mal wieder an...

ich geh übrigens aufs WWG    


mfg benni


----------



## Bigribiker (1. August 2004)

oh ,wieso warst denn depri??? 
hast doch jetzt Ferien, da kanns doch nichts so schlecht/schlimm sein!!!
hab mein fahrrad jetzt zumindest wieder, muss aber auch die eine bremse entlüften, aber eigentlich reicht auch eine beim fahren..... ich hasse entlüften....ich hasse rumschrauben, naja ne! ...aber die lieblingsbeschäftigung mit dem rad is halt rumfahren!!!!!!!
MFG


----------



## munchin Monster (3. August 2004)

naja, ich hatte auch n problem mit meinen v-brakes... die ham ziemlich geschliffen und ich habs bike halt in die ecke "geworfen" weil ich halt echt ma die schnauze voll hatte von dem ganzen bullshit...    

aber naja.. hatte jetz ma ne 2 wöchige bikepause... bin aber jetz immer regelmäßig joggen gegangen - ne stunde am tag und halt ab und zu fitnessstudio und da squash spielen und a bisserl aufs rad gstiegen dort halt.

naja - ich kehre jetz wieder zum schönsten teil des lebens zurück - zum biken    man merkt halt doch, dass ich ohne mein baby    nich auskommen =)

fahr ja wahrscheinlich mitte september den marathon in schneckenlohe mit... und dafür muss ich schon a bisserl fit sein.

naja jedenfalls bin ich jetz ende august eine woche in österreich und nehm halt mein rad mit... werd jetz da vielleicht nur 2 tage biken gehn oder so, weil bin ja mit meiner familie dort und die wollen eigentlich wandern gehn    naja    dort werd ich dann mal ne pass-straße zum stausee hochfahrn... 13 kilometer und 1000hm... und oben dann ne anständige pause und dann gemütlich wieder runter.

was stellt ihr so an ???? meldet euch doch mal wieder!


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (3. August 2004)

da wage ich mich mal hoch     

Silvretta-Hochalpenstraße, Mautstraße der Vorarlberg Illwerke AG, 1954 für den Verkehr freigegeben; einzige hochalpine Straßenverbindung vom Montafon (Vorarlberg) in das Paznauntal (Tirol). Führt von Partenen (1051 m) in einer 22,5 km langen Strecke mit 32 Kehren vorbei am Vermuntstausee zur Bielerhöhe (2037 m) mit dem Silvretta-Stausee und weiter durch das Kleinvermunt nach Galtür (1584 m) ins Tiroler Paznauntal. Im Sommer bietet der Silvretta-Stausee den einzigen Motorbootverkehr Europas auf 2000 m Höhe, im Winter führt die Loipe 2000 über die schneebedeckte Eisdecke des Silvretta-Stausees.

bild bike 1 - montafon


----------



## munchin Monster (16. August 2004)

hallo leute,

wer hat Lust in den nächsten Tagen ne Runde mit mir zu drehen?
ich würde sagen von bayreuth aus richtung fränkische schweiz, d.h. richtung mistelgau, obernsees... vielleicht mal die neubürg hoch.

oder einfach gemütlich nach obernsees radeln oder auch weiter   

meldet euch ma wenn ihr lust habt! - (auch die, die langsam fahrn)


mfg benni


----------

